
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (April 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" (April 2012) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3783658
======
trefn
San Francisco, CA

FULLTIME

Mixpanel (YCS09; <http://mixpanel.com>) is a web analytics startup based in
San Francisco. We're still small - currently 11 people - and we've built some
very interesting technology. To put it succinctly, our platform is the most
powerful & flexible analytics service available for mobile and the web.

We're growing significantly each month and we're cash-flow positive. It's a
good position to be in.

We're hiring for a number of positions, but I'd like to highlight a few:

1\. Solutions Architect - hybrid support/sales/marketing/engineering role.
Really awesome for developers who want to do more client-facing stuff.

2\. Director of marketing - we're looking for our 1st pure marketing hire.

3\. Backend/ops engineer - we have a large amount of infrastructure (~200
servers) for a company our size & need someone to manage it. This role is all
about automation.

See <http://mixpanel.com/jobs/> to learn more, or you can message me directly
- tim@mixpanel.com

~~~
jph
+1 for MixPanel; I've met some of their team and they are superbly helpful.
Great software too.

------
DavidChouinard
FlightAware (flightaware.com) — Houston, TX (no REMOTE, no H1B)

Front-end (UI/UX) Developer

Here’s a profile of us from 37signals (we do flight tracking software, 2M+
pageviews a day): [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2780-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2780-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-flightaware)

We have very interesting data visualization and UI problems and your work will
reach millions of users. We've also released a bunch of open source projects.
You get top-of-the-line Apple gear and our kitchen is always stocked with
snacks and beverages, including a free (!) beer kegerator. We’re a fun, high-
caliber team that trusts you and gives you the freedom to be brilliant.

We’ve been around for a while and are profitable, but we’re still growing like
mad. Compensation is very competitive.

Who you are:

• You have a trail of cool projects you’ve worked on, including some you’ve
written to scratch your own itch.

• You obsess over the design of everyday things, from door knobs to teapots or
light switches.

• You have a passion for software and desire to change the world.

• You have excellent implementation skills, including deep expertise in
Javascript (jQuery).

• You enjoy working on tricky UI problems with equally smart people.

You can apply on our website:
[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/frontend_deve...](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/frontend_developer)
or shoot me an email: david.chouinard@flightaware.com

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there and relocated over
there about a year ago and have been very happy with it. We have people from
all over the world relocating to work with us and are very well set up to
handle relocation / visa issues.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline group of companies where problems that look relatively mundane on
paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth levels we're
operating at. We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git
for development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code
not to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it.

You don't have to know Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired
people who've done C, Java etc. before.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume. <http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

(This is a repeat of my January post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3413911>) since it still applies,
including the keyword "H1B" because while it's not in the US we'll similarly
assist with the Dutch equivalent if relocation is needed)

------
motti
London, UK

FULLTIME or INTERN

REMOTE or onsite in our London offices, or some hybrid arrangement.

We are building CopyCopy (<http://www.copycopy.cc/>) - a cross-platform tool
that makes it simple to transfer anything between phones and desktop
computers.

Join us on our exciting journey, where every day breeds new ideas and more
possibilities. We are young, but headed by experienced engineers and looking
for fast-learning, productive coders ready to take on the challenge of
building a scalable, multi-platform consumer service.

Our Git repositories, code review and Project Management tools are geared
towards remote working and we are open to flexible working conditions. We
urgently need full-timers and interns (paid).

You should be familiar with one or more of:

• Java (for Android, BackberryOS, and in our homegrown lightweight Java server
and its GWT frontend)

• C++ (for Win32, Qt, Android NDK and Objective-C++)

• Python (occasionally) to string bits together

• Objective-C (iPhone and Mac)

• JavaScript (web frontend work and browser extensions)

• Redis

Equity on top of salary for the right candidate.

We are happy to consider remote workers who are located in timezones +/-3
hours from London or you can work in our new North West London offices. Apply
now to find out about our "secret sauce" that will make CopyCopy the simplest
way of transferring anything between devices.

Just send your CV to jobs@copycopy.cc now and we'll be happy to chat!

~~~
jtheory
I'm not looking at the moment, but just wanted to say kudos for your approach
to remote work!

I'm currently living mostly in rural France (with a month or two per year in
Kuala Lumpur), working full time with a Cambridge-based startup that's even
more accommodating of remote workers (and that's the only way I could possibly
do this) -- many of us on the team travel & keep working, as well, which at
one point resulted in us having one dev in GMT-8, one in GMT-5, one in GMT,
and one in GMT+8 (!).

There are some things that are more difficult with remote dev, mostly
communication-related -- though if we all have good internet connectivity, we
get by quite well -- but I've become fond of the hidden bonuses, like "relay"
programming -- basically, pair programming where you only overlap for one part
of the task, and the person who started it (in an earlier time zone) isn't the
same one who finishes it. It's always easy to do maintenance, deployments,
etc. at "odd" hours -- you just pick the person in a time zone where the hour
isn't so odd. And generally our communication is good enough (and we share
tasks enough) that no one is ever stuck sitting around waiting for X to wake
up and come online.

So best of luck to you, and I hope more startups will follow your lead!

~~~
LBarret
Being in rural France myself, I am interested in such open minded companies.
Would you mind telling me who it is ? (if there are open positions).

~~~
jtheory
Patients Know Best (patientsknowbest.com) -- though we're not hiring
aggressively at the moment (which is why we don't have an entry on this page
otherwise...), I imagine it can't hurt to keep in touch if our mission looks
interesting.

Our webapp is currently old-school enterprise Java, partly because we're
building atop a few major bits of OSS that are Java/JEE, but we're not opposed
to becoming more polyglot as we expand.

------
smilliken
San Francisco - Engineer

MixRank (YC S11) is looking for a generalist engineer who will work with us to
make online advertising less annoying, more relevant, and more effective. We
want to bring the same kind of predictive analytics investment banks use to
online advertising. Think of this as one giant optimization problem, with
tremendous rewards if we can get it right. We're currently a team of 5, but
looking to grow over the next year. Some of the technologies we use every day
include Python, PostgreSQL, Javascript, Git, Bash, and Linux; experience in
any of these is great, but we also like generalists that can pick up new
things quickly. Big data, machine learning, and analytics experience is
encouraged.

jobs@mixrank.com

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/want-to-see-which-ads-
perfo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/want-to-see-which-ads-perform-best-
yc-backed-mixrank-is-a-spy-tool-for-adsense/)

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/display-ad-data-
intelligenc...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/display-ad-data-intelligence-
startup-mixrank-raises-1-5m-from-mark-cubam-500-startups/)

------
shrike
Washington / California / Virginia / Singapore / Cape Town / Tokyo / Europe /
Australia / REMOTE

Amazon Web Services is hiring!

Amazon Web Services (AWS) is a dynamic, growing business unit within
Amazon.com. Since early 2006, Amazon Web Services has provided companies of
all sizes with an infrastructure platform in the cloud. Using AWS, companies
can requisition compute power, storage, and other services – gaining access to
a global computing infrastructure that is the backbone of Amazon.com’s multi-
billion dollar retail business. The team at AWS is committed to providing
developers and their companies with tools and services to be successful.

AWS currently has job openings for:

\- Software Development Engineers & Managers

\- Software Testing Engineers/Managers

\- Product Managers & Marketing Managers

\- Developer Support Engineers

\- Technical Program Managers

\- Sales & Business Development Representatives

<http://aws.amazon.com/careers/>

or you can get in touch with me directly, details in my profile.

~~~
exim
Interesting. Do you know if hiring remote (worldwide) candidates is a common
practice in other units of Amazon.com as well?

~~~
oniTony
The typical answer is: "it depends on the team". Is there a particular part of
Amazon that you are interested in?

~~~
exim
For example A9 and EC2 VM Import teams.

------
axiom
Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
designer, sysadmin/infrastructure developer, general web developer. We also
hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well (paid of course.)

We're a profitable education startup that helps make class more engaging.
We've got some really cool problems to work on and your work would be
impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
ramses
Mountain View, CA. Both Full-time and Interns.
<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Pattern Insight is a booming startup making code and log analysis tools for a
customer base that includes many titans of the tech industry. The data mining
and static analysis technologies present in our product have strong research
roots, as we grew out of PhD research done at the University of Illinois at
Urbana-Champaign. Relatedly, our core engineering team has a strong academic
background, and as a whole, published over 100+ articles in peer reviewed
journals and conferences.

We are looking to expand our engineering team in sunny California. As stated
above, we are also looking for a handful of interns. For more specific
requirements, please see our career page:
<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Come join us, we are still tiny and looking for people ready and willing to
make decisions that shape our future.

------
randy
Ridejoy (YC S11). San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Engineer number one.

Interested in getting in on the ground floor of fundamentally changing the way
people travel or, as one of our users said, "restoring people's faith in
humanity"?

<http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring in Palo Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Local candidates
preferred, but remote work is possible for exceptional U.S. candidates. Full-
time only. H1B is okay for very strong, non-remote applicants.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that
developers, startups, and big companies can focus on innovation instead of
data acquisition. We believe in openness and transparency rather than
proprietariness and obfuscation.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). In late 2010, we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, Newsweek, Yelp, and Blekko. We have
lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data
cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you
love data, Factual is the place to be.

We have job openings for software engineers of all levels. You would ideally
know Java and/or Clojure, and you'll get bonus points for experience with
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it just opened in December of
2011 and is very small, so you'd have a significant influence on the culture
there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US).

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. We're looking
to hire both developers and sysadmins.

We use Java, Scala, and some Groovy; we always write tests first and pair on
most coding tasks. Developers and sysadmins have Linux workstations with at
least two monitors. We have weekly lightning talks that cover finance and
technical topics. We have _real_ 10% time for relevant projects prioritised by
technologists.

Some of you may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London.
See <http://devblog.timgroup.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers> for
more about us.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

------
rdoherty
Mountain View, CA or remote SmugMug is hiring!

We're looking for QA, iOS developers, web developers (frontend and backend)
and designers.

We created Camera Awesome, a top iTunes Store app, and are the leading photo
website for pros who shoot everything from BMX to brides. We're proudly
profitable, free and clear of VC investors.

Our core technologies are PHP, MySQL, Memcache, EC2, S3 and YUI. We're also
doing a lot of new work with iOS on Camera Awesome.

We have our own personal chef, awesome (private!) offices with at $500
decoration budget when you start, just about any hardware you desire and
yearly company trips ([http://cmac.smugmug.com/Photography/Jackson-
Hole/1/18570755_...](http://cmac.smugmug.com/Photography/Jackson-
Hole/1/18570755_WwTXSf/1479711694_VbTbHNC/A)).

If you're interested send me an email (rdoherty@smugmug.com).

~~~
dirkdeman
Amazingly fun video to watch, it seems like you have a great team! Would you
consider H1B?

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in PALO ALTO, CA

ClassDojo is used by thousands of teachers to manage students’ behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents.

We're an edtech startup funded by some of the biggest names in the valley, and
we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. PG has
invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

If you're a strong JavaScript hacker who wants to use node.js to change the
world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com

You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      Lead Software Engineer (node.js)
    
      Lead Front-end Developer

------
collinjackson
San Francisco, CA - Apportable (<http://www.apportable.com>) full time or
intern

We are building a platform for automatically porting iPhone apps to Android
using open source projects like GNUstep, CFLite, and Cocotron as well as our
own implementation of UIKit. Our customers describe Apportable as
"indistinguishable from magic" and you’ll quickly see your work in the hands
of millions of Android users.

We're a team of six engineers and are hiring more. Familiarity with iOS and/or
Android NDK are a plus. We are a YC company with solid funding, great
benefits, already profitable. We'd love to chat if you're interested -
jobs@apportable.com

------
flyingyeti
Irvine, CA or Remote, full-time

The Prometheus Institute is looking for Web Application Engineers and Web
Front-End Engineers to help architect and build our web and mobile
infrastructure and support our goal of revolutionizing the way citizens
interact with their government.

The Prometheus Institute is a civic technology startup whose mission is to
pioneer innovative software to advance freedom and civic engagement,
especially among the younger generations. We build tools, such as our iPhone
app, Do-it-Yourself Democracy, that make it fun and easy to help citizens
protect their freedoms and hold government accountable.

More info on DIY Democracy:
[http://theprometheusinstitute.org/index.php?option=com_conte...](http://theprometheusinstitute.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=793&catid=98&Itemid=126%2c)

We are currently focused on rebuilding the DIY Democracy experience as a full
web and mobile platform. Our technology stack is built around Python, PostGIS
and MongoDB.

Web Application Engineer:
[http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/Tia2pG/Web-
App...](http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/Tia2pG/Web-Application-
Engineer.html?source=hn)

Web Front-End Engineer:
[http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/bYzV4d/Web-
Fro...](http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/bYzV4d/Web-FrontEnd-
Engineer.html?source=hn)

------
trvlngwlbry
Prior to July: Buenos Aires, Argentina (REMOTE is possible during this
period). After July: Large city in the U.S.

Lead Developer

We are Bungolow, a startup putting the "RAVE" back in "Travel" (that's not
actually our tagline, we promise -- just wanted to get your attention).
Bungolow is a members-only site featuring curated hotel bookings for the wide-
open Latin American market. Check us out at www.bungolow.com.

The reason for the interesting location tag up top is that we are currently
participating in a TechStars Network accelerator in Buenos Aires. After the
program, we aim to locate in a large U.S. city. This means: a) if you are a
U.S. citizen, you have the opportunity to come hang out in an awesome South
American city for 3 months then return with us to the U.S. of A; or b) if you
are from outside the U.S., we will do everything in our power to get a visa
for you to work in the U.S. In both instances, having you with us in BA is
preferred but not required.

We're looking for a lead developer to drive the technological direction of the
company. This is an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a high-
potential start-up. The right candidate will be considered part of the
founding team.

We're not as concerned about your education background or prior work
experience (or for that matter, even the technologies you code in) as we are
of seeing evidence of stuff you have shipped. Please send us some links to
things you have created online, and make note of your involvement in each.

Send to careers at bungolow dot com.

------
ten7
Minneapolis, MN - Part-time and full-time contract to hire.

Front-end and back-end.

On site in Downtown Minneapolis.

TEN7 Contact Form: <http://t7.io/Hzilsw>

TEN7 Interactive is a web development studio in Minneapolis -- we work with
great designers to implement solid Drupal based solutions for our clients and
partners. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers: we don't
care where you are in your career, whether you're still in school and want a
part-time gig or internship, or whether you're a seasoned veteran contractor
or freelancer, that's looking to fill hours. We'd love to find out more about
you, so please fill this form out: <http://t7.io/Hzilsw> and we'll be in
touch.

Since we're small, hiring a full-time employee is a big deal for us. We'd love
for that match to be just right for us all. So, we'd love to work together a
little before committing to each other permanently.

 _=_ = _=_ = _=_ = _=_ = _=_ = _=_ = _=_ = _=_ =

TEN7.com needs some work right now, in the mean time here are some of the
sites we've built:

* <http://www.animalhumanesociety.org/>

* <http://www.buildingthepinktower.org/>

* <http://www.kindestcutmn.com/>

* <http://www.iltf.org/>

------
erma87
Skillshare is hiring in NYC (FULLTIME & INTERN)

We are building an online marketplace where anyone can be a teacher and share
their skills through in-person classes.

Our mission is to flip the traditional notion of education on its head and
make education accessible to everyone by empowering teaching. We believe that
everyone has something they want to learn and something they can teach to
others. This means our communities are really the greatest universities. Our
platform helps make the exchange of knowledge easy, enriching, and fun.

Check out our manifesto here: <http://www.skillshare.com/about/manifesto>

We were named one of the 6 startups to watch in 2012 by Mashable
(<http://mashable.com/2012/01/08/6-startups-to-watch-in-2012/>), and are
backed by an incredible set of investors.

If you're passionate about changing the world and revolutionizing education,
you can apply at <http://www.skillshare.com/careers>.

We're hiring for the following positiong:

    
    
      * Back-End Engineer
      * Senior Engineer / Architect
      * Front-End Engineer

------
dmarble
Palo Alto, CA or Arlington, VA - Full-stack Python/Coffeescript Developer -
LOCAL or REMOTE (full-time preferred)

We're one of the thousands of startups doing social networking. Our focus is
on groups and events. We think we have something unique to offer the world and
are launching a beta in DC in April and expanding after that.

We've built a real-time stack that bridges backbone.js <-> socket.io <->
gunicorn+gevent <-> django. The web application is nearly all single-page
architecture, with both web and mobile making use of an API. We use
coffeescript pretty much everywhere.

    
    
        * backend: python, django, gevent, gunicorn, nginx, postgres
    
        * frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, compass
    

We're looking for an advanced full-stack web developer. You know a lot about
several or all of the above. Backend/frontend/query optimization/deployment.

We'll be growing our user base very soon -- we've amassed a small army of
interns at most colleges around DC and need knowledge/experience optimizing
and scaling the above technologies to handle growth. We're on the lookout for
those who want senior developer ownership and can be mentors/leaders as we
grow.

gmail - davidmarble

------
jcstauffer
True Fit, Woburn, MA. - SW Engineers, Dev Ops

True Fit, the global leader in fit personalization, delivers proven fit
software to retailers selling footwear & apparel online, allowing retailers to
personalize their catalog to each consumer’s personal fit and style
preference. This breakthrough unlocks enormous opportunity for retailers,
which has been saddled with low online footwear & apparel sales penetration (~
8%) and high returns therein (~40%-60%), due to unsure fit. True Fit solved
the problem with proprietary machine learning software that virtually tries on
each product and shows each consumer how that item will fit them and what size
to get. We are generating revenue from the top online apparel retailers in the
world, and have wide industry participation from over 300 brand partners.

We were recently profiled in the Wall Street Journal. The following link goes
through Google to avoid the WSJ paywall: <http://bit.ly/wsj-true-fit>

View opportunities at <http://jobs.truefit.com/>, or contact jobs@truefit.com
for more information.

------
vanstee
Highgroove Studios (<http://highgroove.com>)

Atlanta, GA or Remote

Ruby and Ruby on Rails Developers

We focus on Back-end Ruby on Rails Development, using an Iterative/Agile
process. Learn more about the position (<http://highgroove.com/jobs>) and
check us out on github (<http://github.com/highgroove>).

------
tomblomfield
London - full time Ruby developers & dev-ops. You must be able to work in the
EU!

GoCardless - We're making online payments simple.

<https://gocardless.com/jobs> Contact tom@gocardless.com for more details.

------
olivercameron
Palo Alto/Menlo Park, CA - Lead Designer - Full Time

Everyme is looking for a lead designer. We're building the true social
network, backed by the address book. We do an incredible amount of intensive
computations, but everyone we have showed the product to is surprised by how
we've managed to keep the UI beautiful, simple and focused. We like to think
we're a dream home for a designer, as every one of our 5 engineers all
implement PSDs to the pixel. We're looking for someone who has designed
iOS/Mac apps before, and has a keen eye for pixel perfection.

You'll be challenged on a daily basis to make our complex algorithms look
simple to the end user. MG Siegler wrote a great post on us, which has a
little more info about Everyme[1]. We're launching in 10 days, and have raised
$1.5m from CrunchFund and others (Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock, SV Angel). To
apply, please email oliver at everyme dot com with some of your previous work.

1\. [http://parislemon.com/post/11647475506/your-true-social-
netw...](http://parislemon.com/post/11647475506/your-true-social-network)

------
sciurus
EuPathDB - Athens, GA

We're providing scientists with online research tools to help them decipher
parasites that infect hundreds of millions of people worldwide.

At EuPathDB, you will work on the cutting-edge of genomic-scale data
representation and visualization. As the amount of genomic-scale data grows,
we need more developers to help us build tools that make performing dynamic
computational experiments easy and accessible to all researchers. Our strong
connection with our user community ensures that your work is of real benefit
to science and public health.

The workplace at EuPathDB is a stimulating blend of academic and professional
environments. As a university employee, you will receive a full range of
benefits including three weeks of vacation, health insurance, and retirement
contributions.

We have open positions for a web developer or a data developer. See
<http://jobs.eupathdb.org/> for more information.

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb) - No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

We're hiring at Monetate. We've hired great people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting, merchandising, agile content
tools, primarily in internet marketing. We're funded by First Round and
OpenView (among others). <http://jobs.monetate.com/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and real-time API problems at scale.

* We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client facing UI. You should be experienced in working with production-quality cross-browser HTML/CSS and Javascript with and without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale, great people to work with, and we get instant
feedback from our clients on everything we put out! We're having a blast.

Feel free to email me with any questions - tjanofsky monetate com

------
diego
LinkedIn, Mountain View, CA. Local only. Our search back-end team is growing,
and we are looking for an experienced manager for it. Job description pasted
below.

Email dbasch AND iperisic at linkedin dot com

Responsibilities:

· You will lead an innovative team of software developers to design, build and
maintain our search infrastructure. · You'll lead through uncertainty and
collaborate with other engineering teams, Business Development, Legal, and
teams across the organization to make things happen to achieve desired
results.

Requirements:

· Deep Software Technical Skills: You are deeply technical, understand how to
break down problems and design extensible solutions. You have ample
development experience in Java (preferably also C++ or other JVM-based
languages such as Scala), as well as scripting languages. You know how to
scale systems to a billion calls per day, how to parallelize requests, and how
to build infrastructure and APIs for softwareservices. You have experience
building large-scale information retrieval solutions, and understand search
engines inside and out. You are intimately familiar with concepts such as
garbage collection algorithms, parsing, lexing, building inverted indexes,
ranking algorithms, etc. You have deep knowledge of the fundamental concepts
discussed in books such as Modern Information Retrieval or Managing Gigabytes.
· You likely have a BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or closely related
field.

· Management and Cross-Organizational Influence: You have demonstrated
successful leadership in building and leading small, high-performance
engineering teams. You understand the value of relationships and are highly
effective at influencing cross-organizational teams to implement internal
component APIs to meet the needs of external consumers. You communicate
effectively to all levels inside the company and with partners. · You're a
very hands-on technical manager who can influence and lead the architecture,
design and development of a scalable, high performance, and high reliability
platform.

------
brandnewlow
NowSpots (<http://nowspots.com>) - Mountain View, CA

NowSpots are hackable ads. Using our api, developers can push content from any
app into a banner ad in real-time and track any number of events. Newspapers
use us to build ad units for small businesses. eCommerce sites use us to build
personalized product feed ads. We turn banner ads into software. It's a lot of
fun. We were a finalist in the SXSW startup accelerator and have hundreds of
clients.

We're looking for:

\- Ruby Engineers to hack on our API and make it better

\- Frontend Developers to design and implement features in our ad builder

\- Account Managers with experience in real-time bidding and optimizing for
ROI

\- Account execs who can close sales and manage relationships

If you want to hack on product or sales for the app platform for advertising,
ping us at hello@nowspots.com

------
dkadams
Austin, TX Full time Onsite, US resident

Baxter Planning Systems is seeking qualified candidates to join our team as
Senior Java Developers.

Founded in 1993 with headquarters in Austin, TX, Baxter Planning Systems is a
profitable owner-operated software company that sets the standard for the
service parts planning industry. We offer an excellent benefits package and a
small, casual work environment within a company that values work-home balance.
Our office is conveniently located in West Austin.

Java/SQL (PostgreSQL)/Linux/JavaScript (Dojo)

We're currently rebuilding our front end, so we'd be especially interested in
people who are interested in that, though we typically look for strong
generalists.

Email: devjobs@bybaxter.com (Please ignore the job description on our website.
It is out of date.)

------
asuth
San Francisco, CA

Quizlet is a learning platform for students that puts students in control of
their own learning. We're used by millions of high school and college students
and are a top-400 website in the US.

Quizlet wants to build a next generation of learning tools that enable
students to deeply and creatively learn whatever they need and allowing
students to be the source of their own curriculum.

We're looking for developers interested in working on the entire stack, but
specialization is ok too. Check out our recent Nodejam win for a look at what
we do: <http://quizlet.com/blog/an-epic-how-quizlet-won-nodejam/>

<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA

Inkling is a publishing startup. We are a new medium, the future of books and
publishing (currently with a focus on iPad); our platform is so good that
completely leaves ebooks in the dust, and even most major publishing houses
are invested in us.

We are hiring engineers of all kinds, from the
JavaScript/Python/Scala/iOS/sysadmin to interns. We are Sequoia-backed and
just recently secured another round of $17 million funding.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF right by the subway, TV-
celebrity chef in house, the best gym in town, plus generous salary and
options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Contact annemarie@inkling.com directly if you are interested

------
martian
San Francisco

Software Engineer, Front-end Developer

Thumbtack is hiring awesome software engineers to transform the way services
are bought and sold online. We're Amazon for services. A quarter of a million
small businesses have listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses
with new customers everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and
growing quickly.

Our team is young and passionate and dedicated to good engineering. We have
extensive benefits, including a in-house chef, a gorgeous office in SOMA, and
money to spend on Thumbtack services every month.

Our delicious food culture was recently the top story on Inc.com.

Apply at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Or email chris at thumbtack with any questions.

------
triggit
Triggit, Inc.

San Francisco, CA - Full-Time - NO REMOTE - H-1B friendly

<http://triggit.com/careers>

Base pay for engineers starts in the six figures, you get to build your own
battle station, and every engineer gets an office with a door. We have a
really cool office with high ceilings and natural light. We also do daily
catered lunches.

Available positions:

    
    
      Senior Linux System Administration / Developer Ops
    
      Senior Reporting Engineer
    
      Senior Engineer: Ad Serving Systems
    
      Ruby on Rails Developer (Full Stack)
    
    

We're hiring aggressively, so check out <http://triggit.com/careers> or hit up
engjobs+hn@triggit.com

------
joelcollinsdc
Washington, DC - Fulltime - US House of Representatives
[http://house.gov/content/jobs/vacancyDetails.php?PositionID=...](http://house.gov/content/jobs/vacancyDetails.php?PositionID=2331)

The job posting is a little ambiguous; we really just need a smart developer
that integrates well with the team. We have a ton of small projects going on
in a variety of technology stacks so its hard coming up with a concise job
position.

While I admit the company is pretty much the opposite of a startup, the job is
very rewarding and there is a huge potential to create value with your work.
I'm a developer there; message me if you have any questions.

------
jack7890
New York, NY -- Web Engineer -- Fulltime -- SeatGeek

SeatGeek is the web's largest search engine for live event tickets. Think
"Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Our dev team currently has seven people. We're looking to add one or two more.
We're specialization-agnostic. Most of our current guys are pretty full stack,
so wherever in the web stack you like to spend your time, we can find a place
for you.

We're using lots of Python these days. A bit of Ruby and PHP too. And always
plenty of JS, supported by backbone. Mongo and MySQL for data stores.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
BrandonMTurner
Boston, MA (No remote) - Full Time - <http://www.loseit.com>

= About Lose It! =

Lose It! is a popular iPhone / Android / Website application that changes
people's lives by helping them manage their weight.

8M+ iPhone Downloads (currently top 10 in Health category)

500k+ Android Downloads (very new, currently top 15 in Health category)

2M Website enabled users (connecting to our website is optional)

2M Uniques per month across all platforms

9M+ pounds of weight have been lost by website enabled users (Estimated ~18M
pounds lost across all users)

8k messages betweens users that opted into social features per day

450M+ foods logged by website enabled users

Current Team - 1 CEO (technical), 1 Developer (me), 1 Business Dev, 1
Community Manager

Current Stack - GWT, MySQL, Java (server side and Android), AWS, Objective C
(iPhone), Membase

Current Tools - Intellij, Git, Navicat, New Relic, CloudBees, Asana

= Who we are looking for =

Lose It! is looking for new members (we have more then one spot open) for our
product team to help us build our next generation of products. We believe that
small teams of well rounded people can do great things, so we're looking for
someone that can contribute to all phases of building a great product. We
believe that iterating on our products with customers is the best way to build
something great, so we'd like someone who enjoys talking to customers and
making them happy (and maybe even helping to change their lives). As a
software engineer at Lose It!, you'll be an early member of the team that is
building the core product, the most complete and effective weight loss
software spanning mobile devices and the web. You should have a passion for
and a proven track record of building products that delight users.

= Who to contact =

{first name} at loseit.com - If you think you would be a good fit send me an
email with anything (resume, cover letter, github account, maybe just a simple
'hello'. I'll read anything and everything you send).

------
jingoro
FULLTIME / REMOTE - Massachusetts or Northeastern USA

Pat Deegan & Associates makes innovative, recovery-oriented tools to support
those of us with mental illness. We're in a growth phase and so we're looking
for web developers who are passionate about one or more of the following:

* Ruby on Rails * Web sysops and/or security * Healthcare data management (HIPAA/HITECH) * Healthcare research

See <http://www.patdeegan.com/> to learn more about us. If you're interested,
send us an email with your information to jobs@patdeegan.com. Thanks!

------
zds
New York (NYC)

Developer, Designer, or Developer Evangelist

Codecademy is the easiest way to learn to code. Since our launch in August
2011, more than 1 million people have started learning the basics of languages
like JavaScript. We've raised more than $2.5m from Y Combinator, Union Square
Ventures, Ron Conway, and others, and we've built out an awesome team of 9
that's committed to changing the way education works.

We use Ruby/Rails, MongoDB, and backbone.js, but we're not picky if you can
learn fast and adapt.

Email us at jobs (at) codecademy (dot) com or check out codecademy.com/jobs.

------
acdoherty
Chicago, IL IMC Financial Markets is a prop trading firm in Chicago. We employ
brilliant traders and technologists and truly believe in the symbiotic
relationship between the two. We’d post a job description but the truth is-
everyone here works outside of their “job description”….every day.

We're primarily a Java shop – show us your skills! Also looking for web
developers and systems admins. You’ll be working with the latest technologies
and constantly expected to become an expert in things you don’t know, roll
with the changes, ask the right questions, and produce killer solutions.

Use everything available to you to solve the task at hand—whether it’s writing
code that runs on boxes colocated in exchanges all around the world, writing
scripts that manage these boxes and tuning them for increased performance, or
working on ways to improve testing our code.

Added perks… Seriously sweet Chicago office space –think Snacks, bar, etc.
Lunches delivered daily from nearby restaurants – btw they’re free! Choose
your own workstation preference (Mac/PC) Great Pay Full slew of benefits – pay
no premiums A cutting edge, Agile technology environment.

Looking to have significant creative influence on one of the world’s most
successful trading firms?…don’t wait, APPLY.

Heather.Corallo@IMC-Chicago.com [http://www.imc.nl/Financial-
markets/Offices/Chicago/Vacancie...](http://www.imc.nl/Financial-
markets/Offices/Chicago/Vacancies/)

------
brycereynolds
Palo Alto, CA (FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B welcome)

Fellow engineers! We are hiring at Bloomboard! <http://www.bloomboard.com/>
<http://www.bloomboard.com/careers/>

We are a small startup currently working out of the AOL building on Page Mill.
We just won within our division at South by Southwest
(<http://tiny.cc/0mckcw>) and recently had an article written about us in the
Wall Street Journal (<http://tiny.cc/ulckcw>).

We are writing software that is having a direct impact on K12 education
throughout America. Our hope is that our product will increase the
effectiveness of the teacher evaluation process as well provide a large
marketplace of tools and training for schools throughout the Country.

Right now we are small but we are growing very fast. We are only hiring top-
tier engineers that have a passion for what they are doing and would like to
see their efforts help something that really matters.

We are currently building LAMP applications but we are open to hiring smart
people that run the gammat. If you know how to program, you know UX/design,
you excel in mobile or you are a mad mathematician and want to get some IP
under your belt, drop me a line!

Bryce

Send any questions, comments or resumes my way. bryce@bloomboard.com Senior
Engineer, Bloomboard

------
jsatok
AppHero (apphero.com) - Toronto, Ontario, Canada

AppHero is looking for an engineer to join our team and help us revolutionize
the way people discover mobile apps.

About you:

\- Passionate about building disruptive products that solve big problems

\- Excited by the opportunity to learn new things and question norms

\- Self starter who enjoys thinking outside the box

\- Entrepreneurial spirit and are interesting in taking an active role in
growing AppHero

\- Experience using Java to build applications

\- Interested in working on the backend for web and mobile apps

More info here: <http://apphero.com/careers>

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime/internships/H1B Causes -
<http://www.causes.com/joinus> At Causes, use your programming powers to help
nonprofits effect change on the world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 10-ish
person engineering team, the usual startup perks (catering, snacks, soda,
etc), gym membership reimbursement, etc. Ways we're trying to make ourselves
better engineers: \- deliberate practice with our tools. If you are a vim
user, we have the programmer who wrote Command-T on staff and he's a great
person to learn from \- every changeset gets pushed to Gerrit where it waits
to get a +1 from our build suite (that runs in 3 minutes) and a +1 from a
human reviewer \- actively upgrading our version of Rails, and not stopping
until we hit bleeding edge. We hit Rails 2.3.14 last week and hope to hit
3.0.11 within the month \- everyone is encouraged to take one hour from their
day to learn about something they wouldn't otherwise \- every story is scoped
so that it can be completed in less than a day. We don't branch, we just work
on top of master. We've found that the closer we stay to master, the less
needless work we create for ourselves Causes is a great place to better
yourself and better the world. Apply through the site or adam@causes.com if
interested!

------
dbodescu
Basel/ Bucharest

Java& Web Developers

Adobe is hiring Java& Web Developers in Switzerland and Romania. As a part of
the Day team in Switzerland and Romania, we are looking for well-rounded
developers who know how to create robust products and are able to develop
prototypes quickly. You should have a good understanding of and practical
experience with Java.

Responsibilities • Designs, modifies, develops, writes and supports product
level software • Participates in the testing, documentation process through
test review and analysis, test witnessing and certification of software

Requirements For this job we are searching for people with: • Bachelor's
degree in Computer Science or a related area and 4-6 years of experience in
the field or in a related area • Familiar with a variety of the field's
concepts, practices and procedures • Strong knowledge of Web technologies,
especially JAVA and JavaScript, system drivers and API's, website architecture
• Proficiency in HTML, DHTML, CSS, XML • Software Product development
experience desired • Teamplayer who thrives under pressure • Interest in
working with leading edge technology and demanding customers • Excellent
interpersonal and communication skills • Good knowledge of English

You can apply at jobs-basel@adobe.com for Switzerland, or at hr-
romania@adobe.com for Romania.

------
bendilts
Salt Lake City, UT. - <http://www.lucidchart.com>

LucidChart is an HTML5 diagramming application that proves web apps don't need
to be pale imitations of their full-featured desktop counterparts. Real-time
collaboration and full versioning history aren't our only advantages; users
tell us they like LucidChart because it's faster, easier, and smoother than
Visio and Omnigraffle.

We need great engineers who want to work in a Silicon Valley startup, but
would rather live 15 minutes from the ski resorts in Utah. We have one of the
largest Javascript codebases on the Internet supporting LucidChart's client,
and are using Scala, PHP, node.js, MongoDB, and MySQL to power our servers.
Experience in one or more of these areas is helpful, but we're most interested
in people with inhuman problem solving skills.

We currently have 9 full-time employees, including 6 engineers. That ratio
reflects the focus of our organization -- we are a software company, and we
live or die on the strength of our engineering team. We think we have the
strongest engineering team in Utah, and want to add at least 3-5 people this
year.

All hires are made by unanimous decision of the current team. If you join us,
you can know that everyone here wants you here.

Send resumes, github profiles, or whatever else might be relevant to jobs at
lucidchart dot com.

------
5vforest
Berkeley, CA

GovHub is looking for a full-stack web developer to join our team in Berkeley,
CA.

GovHub is a nonpartisan, web-based citizens' forum that provides a
personalized platform for political engagement. We give citizens the tools and
information to interact with their elected officials in new, innovative ways.

We’re just two weeks past our public beta launch, but we’re rapidly expanding
and know that we’ll need to expand the team if we want to challenge the notion
that as a citizen in the United States, your influence ends at the ballot box.
We have some great support from people both in the technology and political
sectors, and the consensus is that this is the perfect time to be digitizing
politics.

We’re currently a team of 2.5 developers and we’re looking for someone to join
us full-time. We have a bunch of ideas and projects that we think you'll be
excited to work on, but you will have just as much say as we do in determining
our direction.

Our current stack is Symfony + Doctrine ORM + Saas + jQuery + PagodaBox (PHP
PaaS). No need for familiarity with these, but experience with a MVC framework
is necessary. We're also doing mobile development with Sencha Touch 2, so that
might be a place where you'd need to lend a hand.

We can offer a competitive salary, equity, sandwiches, & a chance to be part
of a company that revolutionizes modern democracy.

Email me at abecker (at) mygovhub (dot) org.

------
schelle
Indiegogo (<http://www.indiegogo.com>) -- San Francisco

We're hitting another inflection point and looking to add some more world-
class people to the team!

Available positions:

    
    
      Ruby on Rails Developer (Dev Ops focus)
    
      Ruby on Rails Developer (Performance and Scaling focus)
    
      Ruby on Rails Developer (Front End focus)
    
      QA / Technical Analyst
    
      Customer Happiness Agent
    
    

Please email: hn-jobs@indiegogo.com

Thanks, Eric Schell, Founder/CTO

Indiegogo is the leading global platform for crowdfunding, empowering anyone,
anywhere, to raise money for anything. We've enabled people to launch
campaigns in 200 countries across the world in areas spanning creative, cause
and entrepreneurial projects. Our product is free and easy to start a campaign
and Indiegogo provides a truly merit based system to help increase campaign
exposure and awareness. The company has appeared on Oprah, Today, and the BBC,
as well as in the Wall Street Journal, The Guardian, and The New York Times.
For more information, visit <http://www.indiegogo.com> and follow at
<http://www.twitter.com/indiegogo> and <http://www.facebook.com/indiegogo>

------
joelbirchler
DECK Monitoring (deckmonitoring.com) is looking for senior developers and a
sys admin.

Skills & Requirements \--------------------- * At least six years of
programming experience, professional or unprofessional. * You have tackled
tough problems and developed large, highly-available applications. * An
excellent command of a high-level language such as Ruby or Python. We use Ruby
extensively. * Strong SQL skills. * Best practices are in your bones. You
write unit tests, pair code, peer review and strive to create beautiful code.

Bonus points if you have experience wih:

* Rails, RSpec, Cucumber, Sinatra, Git, Lua, R, Redis, Resque, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS * Math and Statistics * Energy monitoring * Scrum/agile methodologies

About DECK Monitoring LLC \------------------------- DECK Monitoring is the US
market-leader SaaS renewable energy monitoring company. We make great software
and take on complex problems (with the help of a whiteboard and some code). We
hire the best programmers that we can find and treat them well.

* Competitive salary and benefit package (medical, dental, retirement) * Conferences, books and other perks * Choice of Linux or Mac, editor, etc * Offices downtown Eugene and Portland

How to Apply \------------ Send a paragraph about yourself with relevant links
to recent code and a plain-text or pdf resume to careers[at]deckmonitoring.com

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores)

Lead/senior/mid-level engineers, data scientists, BI, producers, artists,
designers, more - <http://www.rumblegames.com/careers>

Rumble is a developer and publisher of connected games. We were founded in
2011 with a mission to create the most engaging and fulfilling online game
experiences on the planet. All of our games are free-to-play and available
across your favorite devices and social networks. We are unique in our focus
on the gamer audience and our exacting standards around quality gameplay. Our
passion is to create experiences that surprise and delight our players. By
combining the best of AAA game design with free-to-play accessibility, we
believe we will change the way gamers play together.

We have an all-star team of game industry veterans from Zynga, Activision,
BioWare, Blizzard, Playdom, Electronic Arts, Turbine, FooMojo and RockYou.
Check us out:

<http://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>

We are backed by Rick Thompson, Google Ventures, and Khosla Ventures, and
recently closed a $15mm series A:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-
publish...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-publish..).

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-
and-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-and-..).

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

~~~
exim
Mike, any chance for a remote (Europe) employment?

------
ginkgoo
Boston, MA - 1 year paid internship for programmers to learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo BioWorks is a well-funded MIT spinout that genetically engineers
organisms that make the world better. Stop building web apps and work on
something that matters: <http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers.html>

apply here: <https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/83>

------
gapcm
Toronto, Ontario (Mississauga) – Vena Solutions (<http://venasolutions.com>)

Vena Solutions is a pioneer in a new area known as Spreadsheet Process
Management (SPM). We deliver a next generation software solution for business-
critical spreadsheets in the Finance and Accounting departments of companies.
Our flagship product, Vena SPM, delivers the only complete web-based
spreadsheet management solution in the market. We are looking for passionate
developers and engineers who are looking to join the ranks of a top-notch team
where people have fun and strive to create innovative software.

Responsibilities Include: \- Participating in the entire software development
cycle \- Analyzing, designing, and developing new features and products \-
Solving complex business problems for our world-class client organizations \-
Building new software on the latest technologies

Skills and Qualifications: \- Bachelor's degree in Computer Science,
Engineering or closely related field \- Software development experience using
an Object Oriented programming language like Java, C++ or C# \- Strong command
of Object Oriented design and development \- Sound knowledge of Software
development practices \- Strong verbal and written communication skills

Additional Assets: \- Hands-on experience in Java \- Hands-on experience in
JavaScript \- Hands-on experience with SQL databases \- Exposure to REST
and/or web services

For more information about Vena Solutions please visit our website at
www.venasolutions.com To apply please email careers@venasolutions.com and
include 'HN' or 'Hacker News' in the subject

------
oakenshield
Stealth startup (YC W12) - Mountain View, CA - Paid INTERN (local)

We are building a secure Platform-as-a-Service that is more secure and
compliant than existing PaaS systems. Existing PaaS offerings cannot support
applications that need to comply with regulations such as HIPAA or PCI-DSS,
and we are building a PaaS based on public cloud infrastructures (AWS,
Rackspace) that can do exactly this.

You will be working with the founding team and get valuable experience in
working in a startup environment. 12-14 week internships typically starting in
early May. Competitive pay.

What we're looking for

* A great programmer with a solid CS background. We want someone that spends time hacking outside work and has fun doing it. Ideal candidates would have deep experience in Web programming with some popular framework. Ruby on Rails / Django or a Java-based framework is good, but knowledge of multiple frameworks is a plus.

* Reasonable AWS (or Rackspace) experience. This includes using EC2/EBS/S3/RDS/IAM including the API, automation using Chef (or Puppet), managing and monitoring instances, etc.

* Some systems programming experience including a reasonable understanding of OSes, networking, and crypto / security. It would be a huge plus if you have substantial experience with C/C++ and systems programming on Linux.

* Above all, a fast learner. We don't care if you don't know a technology, as long as you have the desire to learn.

To apply, please send a github/stackoverflow/whatever profile or links to
other stuff you've done (and a resume if you must) to oakenthrones@gmail.com.

------
ezra_ck12
CK-12, a non-profit, seeks highly motivated individuals to become part of a
team set to revolutionize K-12 global learning and textbook publishing.
Through the use of a superior open-source environment, CK-12 aims to create a
major paradigm shift from traditional textbook learning and publishing to
collaborative online learning and customized textbook publishing designed to
foster greater relevance and resonance among teachers, students, and
communities.

We are currently looking for the following positions » Developer
(<http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/developer>)

» Senior Developer (<http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/senior-developer>)

» Support Engineer (<http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/support-engineer>)

» UI Engineer (<http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/ui-engineer>)

» User Interaction Designer ([http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/user-
interaction-designe...](http://about.ck12.org/about/join-us/user-interaction-
designer))

Please send your resume to ezra(at)ck12(dot)org

------
jonbischke
Entelo is hiring: <http://www.entelo.com/jobs>

Our belief is that a primary barrier to growth for most companies is the
difficulty associated with discovering and assessing talent. Entelo helps make
proactive recruiting more efficient and effective and is currently used by
more than 200 companies, from startups all the way up to the Fortune 50.

• Our current stack includes Ruby, Rails, Scala, MySQL, MongoDB, Resque, and
elasticsearch and other big data technologies.

• We're also contributing to open source as much as we can (e.g.,
<https://github.com/rglabs/teleport>, <https://github.com/gip/resque-
telework>) and eventually plan to have open source contributions that don't
start with "tele". :)

• In addition to Github we're using Asana internally to manage projects and we
operate in very flexible way.

• We provide competitive compensation, generous benefits, a beautiful office
working environment in the Mission (SF) and catered meals from Munchery. We're
backed by two leading venture capital firms.

If you're interested in hearing more, please send me an email directly (I'm a
founder of the company) at jon@entelo.com

------
kluikens
HeartFlow — Redwood City, CA (no REMOTE, possible H1B)

\------------------------------------------------------

Software Test Engineer

"HeartFlow is looking for programmers to help in the design and development of
a comprehensive test automation platform for HeartFlow’s products. Applicants
should have a good understanding and hands on knowledge of Java, Javascript,
Python, HTML/CSS, XML/XSLT, and SQL."

That official list of skills is more of a wishlist.

A few parts of our product are written in C++, so it'd be nice if you could
understand it enough for testing. I've spent a good lot of time in C, but have
no C++ experience myself. Most everything else in that skill list doesn't
require an in-depth expertise, other than Java. Day-to-day, most of your time
will be spent in Java.

What do we do? Watch this video: [http://heartflow.com/wp-
content/themes/greenapplesolutions/s...](http://heartflow.com/wp-
content/themes/greenapplesolutions/scripts/video.html)

Other open positions:

• Biomedical Test Engineer (Cardiovascular Simulation & Imaging)

• UX Designer

• Software Developer in Cloud Services

• Software Developer in Web Applications

• Sales Representative (Northern Europe)

You can apply on our website (<http://heartflow.com/jobs/>) or shoot me an
email: [username]@heartflow.com

~~~
sgiha
Hey HN, I'm the in-house Recruiter at HeartFlow and I'd like to emphasize our
need for an experienced smart developers, in the following roles:

\- Cloud Services (MPI, HPC, algorithm design, C++) \- Web Apps (LAMP, Java,
Javascript, XML).

We're a fast growing Stanford-alum startup that is well-funded and growing
quickly. Check us out at www.heartflow.com

Feel free to contact me directly at sgiha@heartflow.com for the job
descriptions or follow kluikens' link above.

Sandra Giha

------
dillyh
Atlassian Software - Support Engineer & SaaS Support Engineer

San Francisco, CA (On site only) - Full Time

Atlassian is the makers of JIRA and Confluence, an enterprise bug-tracker and
wiki tool that helps teams turn ideas into reality. We're looking for Support
Engineers to come join us in San Francisco and be part of a growing team that
has one goal: Making our customers awesome!

This isn't your typical Support gig. At Atlassian, Support Engineers have the
responsibility of working with our broad range of small to large customers and
have the opportunity to think like owners. SE's commonly work with development
on bug fixes, provide fixes themselves and are able to influence product
direction. We're a growing company so there's a lot of opportunity to work
with a broad range of technologies and products.

You'll be working out of our brand-spankin' new office in SOMA. Beer on tap,
massage chairs, fully stocked kitchen, etc. Most of all you'll get to work
with our kick-ass suite of developer tools and help customers from Twitter to
NASA help get the most out of our products. We're also a global company with
offices in Sydney and Amsterdam and engineers often travel for training and
work opportunities.

A great candidate can hit that sweet spot between a technical and a customer
facing role. They have a lust to learn new technologies and are responsible
for owning customer issues until resolution. If this sounds like something
you'd be interested in, check out the page below for a full job description
and to apply. If you have any questions feel free to contact me directly -
dhansen at atlassian dot com.

<http://atlss.in/sfsupport>

------
chrisrb
San Francisco, CA Fulltime HotelTonight - <http://hoteltonight.com>

We're a mobile-only, last-minute hotel booking service. iOS, Android, and
mobile web, as well as an extensive backend (Rails and HTML5 mobile apps).
We're a top rated travel app in the app stores, and our other customers, the
hotels, love us as well. We just released our new iPad app, which is fscking
beautiful if I do say so! Check it out.

We're backed by Battery, Accel, and First Round Capital. The office is on 2nd
near Mission, two beers on tap, ping pong table, pool table, various video
games, etc. We have a great team, and we're eager for more great folks to join
us.

We take enormous pride in the product experiences we deliver to both customers
and hotel partners. We build amazing products by questioning the standard way
of doing things. We're looking for outstanding product builders who shares our
passion for beautiful, practical products that earn raves from our peers and
our customers.

We have several positions open for various developers as well as designers and
many more. Check it out:

<http://hoteltonight.com/jobs>

------
nixme
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com>)

Do is on a mission to build the best tools for small teams and businesses
across the world.

We're hiring developers and designers at any level for backend + frontend web,
and mobile (iOS and Android).

Tech: Ruby. Lots of Javascript/Coffeescript. Backbone. PostgreSQL, Redis,
Solr. iOS. Android.

And we're a Salesforce company. Solid funding, great benefits, competitive
comp.

I'd love to chat if you're interested - gopal@do.com

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat is hiring in NYC (Meatpacking District).

We're a real-time analytics platform focused on providing data to the people
on the front line (people who can take immediate action), rather than the
analysts in the back office. Our stack is Python (django/tornado), C, MongoDB,
and Google Closure for our JavaScript needs. Hiring engineers and designers of
all sorts. :)

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
bgruber
New York, NY - Meetup

Meetup has been helping people use the internet to get off the internet for
nearly 10 years now. We're hiring fulltime backend and frontend engineers, QA,
product managers and designers. We're also looking for summer interns in both
design and engineering.

<http://jobvite.com/m?3dx5hfwQ>

check out our dev blog at <http://making.meetup.com>

------
chomchom
Novoda (www.novoda.com) , London, UK - Android developers: INTERN ONSITE
(paid) & REMOTE Juniors / Snrs

Are you really interested in the Android platform? Have you played around with
the platform? We are looking for people to grow into the world's most awesome
Android developers within our company. We can help!

This is a paid internship so there is tough competition and we do expect you
to already have a fair amount of experience. We expect that you are excited
about the Android platform and eager to see where you can take it in future.

We do all these things and would offer you the opportunity to take part in
what you are most interested within:

* Hackathon and event attending/speaking * Testing and continuous integration * Styling & theming * Proactive remote working * R&D into new industries using Android * GoogleTv development work * Open source development * Innovating in new ways to use the native platforms functionality

We will only consider candidates who we believe could potentially join us full
time as permanent developers.

Application Process Send your social bits (cv, github, googlecode, bitbucket,
linkedin, masterbranch, twitter account) to jobs@novoda.com.

------
camara
HOUSTON -- FULL TIME or INTERN

Camara & Sibley LLP (www.camarasibley.com) is hiring smart programmers (back
end and front end) and designers to work in our new special projects division
(called "Cassie") developing products that help lawyers practice law.

Experience with PST and PDF formats and search / tagging at the ~10M to ~100M
document scale is helpful, but not required. Camara & Sibley and its clients
will be our first customers. Cassie is funded entirely by Camara & Sibley.

In addition to Cassie work, you'll be in the middle of an active law practice
that handles high-profile socially important tech cases (e.g., Apple v.
Psystar and Psystar v. Apple, intervenors in Google Books, Thomas and
Tenenbaum) as well as low-profile commercially important (8 figure, 9 figure)
matters. We do a lot of international work, especially with Brazil and China.
It is the ideal position if you've always had an interest in the law as well
as technology.

Although all positions are initially in Houston, you may have the option of
moving to our newly opened Singapore office in the future.

Email me directly: camara@camarasibley.com.

------
mock
Neverblue - Victoria, BC, Canada

We are a full-service advertising brokerage that specializes in online
customer acquisition and lead generation. We deliver millions of profitable
customers to clients from all over the world, including members of the Fortune
1000™.

We’re looking for developers (We have a fulltime position as well as contract
work) and a QA person to work on-site in our Victoria office on our
advertising, mobile, and tracking platforms. We use a fairly heterogeneous
stack: Mostly PHP and Python on the server and the usual suspects on mobile -
with zeromq, rabbitmq, postgres, couchdb, and whatever-gets-the-job-done. We
expect you to have a solid background with at least one dynamic language (PHP,
Python, Perl, Ruby) and some experience with the usual grab bag of
web/database technologies.

You can apply on our website <http://www.neverblue.com/welcome/about-
neverblue/careers> email careers@neverblue.com or talk to me directly at
will.whittaker@neverblue.com if you need more details.

------
aawecler
New York, NY

Yodle helps local business get more business through online marketing - we
make online marketing accessible to local businesses through technology. Yodle
is 7 years old, we have grown to 800 employees and 30, 000 customers. We are
growing our technology team in New York and looking for the following :

Test Engineer - fully automated environment -
[http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/software-
engineer-...](http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/software-engineer-in-
test/)

Senior Software Engineer - java, javascript, python, postgres environment -
[http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/senior-software-
en...](http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/senior-software-engineer/)

Team Lead Software Engineering - like building software and mentoring other
engineers? this is the role for you. [http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-
york/software-engineeri...](http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-
york/software-engineering-team-lead/)

Try out our puzzles to apply or reach out to me directly awecler at yodle dot
com.

------
adamkhrona
San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Biz Dev Commando - Contract to Hire (awesomium.com)

Live in SF? Got some business sense? Wanna join a startup that's blowing up?
Sweet!

We need a business development 'commando' to take charge of our day-to-day
sales and business tasks. Typical things you'll be doing include: responding
to sales questions, brainstorming new licensing models, spearheading sales
negotiations, evangelizing our product, and _whatever else it takes_.

We make 'Awesomium', a tool for embedding the client-side web in other
applications. Our mission is to break the web out of its box and into the
hands of developers. Our clients include LEGO, Ubisoft, NCSoft, Sony Online
Entertainment, Citrix, and Lockheed Martin.

Above all, we're looking for someone eager, smart, and responsible who wants
to get into the ground-floor of a startup and make a real difference.

If this sounds like you, please apply at:
<http://startupers.com/jobs/khrona/12283/biz-dev-commando>

Got questions? Email me (I'm the founder and lead developer) at
adam@khrona.com

------
dennisquintel
Amsterdam, Netherlands, Part/Full-time, remote work possible.
================================

The Energy Transition Model (ETM) is looking for an experienced developer in
one or more: Ruby, Rails, Javascript (jQuery, backbone.js, CoffeeScript, etc).
You follow the 20%/80% rule, prefer to re-use then to program and seemlessly
switch from big picture to implementation details. We answers questions like:
"If everybody switched to electric cars, how many solar plants have to be
built?". It is used by governments, companies, teachers to evaluate strategies
dealing with events like peak oil, diminishing gas reserves and new
technologies.

Quintel develops the ETM and is a charming Dutch (grown up) startup, with a
central office in the center of Amsterdam. Our engineering-driven team (91%
engineers, PhDs etc) get the work done during office hours, so that we can
enjoy our evenings, sometimes together with afterwork-beers. The atmosphere
goes from professional consultancy to monkey house in no time.

Our codebase has something for everyone. 30% plain Ruby, 30% Javascript, 30%
Rails and 10% other code. We have good code, bad code, tested code, untested
code. We have DSLs (for our non-programmers), API, fast ec2 instances for
calculations. Things we did before: Git as a database, custom query language
to extract data from the model, massive processing within a rails request
(think thousands of ruby objects calculating energy flows). Visualizations
with Raphael.

You are an experienced developer, you think lean and solve problems
creatively. You're proactive, fix first, complain later. You live in (ordered
by preference): Netherlands, Europe, World. You'll work the first months
onsite, thereafter you may go abroad and work remote (again). Current dev team
has an international background: Italian, British, Dutch, Swiss, US.

Reactions to: dennis@quintel.com

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle - Montreal, QC or REMOTE

Rails Developer

At Bandzoogle, we build tools that help bands succeed online. Our app powers
tens of thousands of artist websites, and helps them make a living by selling
their music and growing their fan base. We've been “bootstrapped, profitable,
and proud” since 2003 and are growing fast.

We’re looking for an experienced Rails developer to become a core member of
our dev team, participate in key technical decisions. You’ll work on varied
and challenging projects, from backend media encoding on EC2, to integrating
external APIs, to adding new front-end features. Even better, our Rails 3
codebase is squeaky-clean and ready for you to jump in and start creating.

Requirements

* Sample code that we can take a look at (in any language).

* Solid Ruby on Rails experience.

* Ability to be productive in a distributed team environment. Our 12 member team is spread across Canada, UK and USA; we work where we love to be.

What we offer

Beside working on fun projects that empower musicians, Bandzoogle offers:

* A great salary plus generous performance bonuses.

* A fast paced startup atmosphere, with the stability of an established, profitable company.

* A family-friendly schedule — no overtime or weekends.

* Health insurance for US and Canadian employees.

* Reimbursement of home office expenses, computer, and use of co-working spaces.

* An education expense account - reimburse books, conferences, etc.

* Yearly meet-ups in fun locations (last one was in Montreal for the Jazz fest), family included!

To apply: Email jobs@bandzoogle.com with the subject "Rails developer".

------
MattRogish
FundingGates (<http://fundinggates.com/jobs/>) - NYC - Various Positions.
Remote possible (local preferred).

Looking for senior ruby on rails and javascript developers for our young,
privately-funded startup (no plans to take any more $$). You'd be engineer #1
aside from the CTO (me). We're building technology to help disrupt the
small/medium business recevables space. Our software will help mom-and-pops
collect money that is owed to them; without us, their options are pretty bleak
(try and recover themselves or go to the guy around the corner who will do the
proverbial "baseball-bat on kneecaps" ploy).

Requirements are: Amazing at Ruby on Rails OR Amazing at JavaScript

Our company is optimized for developer happiness and run by folks that know
how to treat developers. See one of my submissions:
[http://mattrogish.com/blog/2012/03/17/open-plan-offices-
must...](http://mattrogish.com/blog/2012/03/17/open-plan-offices-must-die/)

Contact rogish at fundinggates.com with your github, stackoverflow, etc.

Thanks!!

\-- Matt

------
typpo
Mountain View, CA - fulltime or intern

Room 77 - <https://www.room77.com>

We're changing travel search by giving people full transparency in their
search for a perfect hotel stay. Using the staggering amount of data we've
collected and analyzed, we'll actually find and request the best hotel room
for you. Some projects you'll work on:

\- computer-generating views from any room in the world

\- building the first deep-text hotel search engine (eg. search "eiffel tower
views" in Paris or "jetted bathtub" in New York)

\- super-fast search across all major providers (we show Expedia results
faster than Expedia)

\- finding better ways to extract and expose data like hotel freebies and fees

...and many other things that contribute to a fast, easy travel planning
experience.

If you're interested in information retrieval, machine learning, NLP, or
computer visualization, you'll have a great time solving brand new problems
and creating a genuinely improved and useful hotel search.

Check out our jobs page: <https://www.room77.com/jobs.html?s=HN>

------
paulitex
Matygo (<http://start.matygo.com/careers/>) - Vancouver, BC, Canada

Come work on the most ambitious project of your life. Matygo is building the
flipped classroom platform. We enable any person, school, or college to
deliver provably better learning at scale by combining decades of research and
the techniques Khan Academy and Udacity have popularized into an accessible
web platform. The goal is to move forward how education is delivered around
the world.

Having just closed a seed round with some top investors, we are looking to
expand our founding team with first hires in Software Engineering and UI/UX
design.

Core technologies: Scala, Sproutcore (and Ember.js)

We care a lot about team culture, great compensation, and inspiring
workplaces. Learn more and see our openings:
<http://start.matygo.com/careers/>

No remotes unless you are in San Francisco (we travel to SF quite often). Feel
free to ping me directly with any questions: paul@matygo.com

------
gsiener
New York, NY (NYC) Efficiency 2.0 - <http://efficiency20.com/> We're tackling
the world's biggest problem - the conservation of our planet - and we are
getting results. We offer consumers personalized advice, tools to help track
progress and rewards for reducing their energy consumption. We are a multi-
disciplinary team of motivated energy scientists, software engineers
practicing agile development, and marketers working to shape the future of
energy efficiency.

Senior Ruby Engineer - [http://jobs.efficiency20.com/jobs/2011/05/05/senior-
software...](http://jobs.efficiency20.com/jobs/2011/05/05/senior-software-
engineer-ruby.html)

A typical day for an E2.0 engineer may include modeling energy use algorithms
in Ruby classes, developing JavaScript-based user experiences to engage our
users, and everything in between. Large volumes of data are the norm. Each of
our engineers works in all layers of our stack.

------
scottxp
Grand Rapids, MI. Full time.

Ruby on Rails Developer

ProTrainings.com is an online CPR certification company with offices in the
US, UK, and Spain. We are changing the way healthcare professionals get
certified by delivering streaming video training, web-based testing, and a
growing skill evaluator network for hands-on skills practice.

We are a nine-year-old, bootstrapped and profitable company, looking for
someone who is a solid web developer, excited to learn, and wants to really
make a difference in the world. We use Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (jQuery),
MySQL, and Git, but anyone who is a fast and motivated learner is encouraged
to apply. You will be working in a small team with two other web developers
and a graphic designer.

On a side note for anyone unfamiliar with the area -- Grand Rapids has a
growing tech and startup community with a co-working space; thriving web
developer, Ruby, and lean startup meetup groups; and a seed accelerator
program called Momentum.

Email me at scott (at) protrainings (dot) com if you are interested.

------
nbclark
San Francisco - DoubleDutch (<http://doubledutch.me/jobs.aspx>)

Experience iOS Developer

Ready to do top-notch iOS development? Appreciate visual design? Code in your
sleep?

Good. Bring your skills to us. Help build our new generation of solid &
functional apps, to be used by hundreds of thousands of people. You will help:

    
    
      - Design and implement fun, useful and beautiful user interfaces
      - Architect sophisticated multi-threaded apps
      - Write organized and structured code
      - Find and fix performance problems
      - Debug hard problems
    

\----

Senior Web Developer, with a strong grasp of web technologies (Javascript,
CSS, HTML5, ASP.NET MVC or Ruby on Rails), as well as an understanding of
database architecture and design. This position will be responsible for
building our analytics dashboard, taking large amounts of customer data and
determining the appropriate method to deliver the data in an informative an
interactive manner (charts, tables, etc.).

------
apgwoz
New York, NY - Full-Time

OkCupid/OkCupid Labs is looking for software engineers. In addition to new
development on OkCupid.com, and continuing to grow there, the Labs team is
building brand new products not necessarily related to dating. More
information at <http://okcupid.com/jobs> or email me directly apg@okcupid.com

------
mkonecny
Sourcefabric in Toronto is hiring. Full-time candidates wishing to make a
difference in a start-up (30 employees). Our development platform is Linux and
we use open source tools for our work. Our products are also open source, but
we are well-funded, and slowly becoming self sustainable.

The Toronto office is focused on creating Airtime which is a radio automation
system with a Web UI, so people all over the world can work together to
control a radio station. We just won the Guardian Mega Award in London last
week: <http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/1138/>

To learn more about Airtime please visit:
<http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/airtime/>

To apply, please go to <http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/about/jobs/>

or contact me personally at martin.konecny@sourcefabric.org

------
jaos
Timesys Pittsburgh, PA (intern, full-time,remote)

We are looking for embedded Linux kernel developers, build system gurus, gnu
tool experts, userspace application developers, and support engineers.

We have a great team, a fun office environment, and a lot of interesting
problems to solve.

<http://www.timesys.com/company/careers>

~~~
tmcb
I am interested in this position; I am not from US, though. Anyway, I just
sent my resume to the proper email. Thanks!

------
mtanski
We're a well-funded startup in the advertising space located in NYC. Currently
we're in stealth mode. We're looking for a strong engineer to help us build
the front-end (our analytics dashboard) in Python. The front-end is going to
be responsible for presenting complex market data, suggestions and predictions
(results of ML computations), and real time market feeds.

Things we are looking for: * Proficiency developing modern web applications
using HTML 5 /CSS * Proficiency working with Python * Experience with a Python
web-framework (such as Turbogears, Django, Flask) * Know their way around
Javascript and Javascript frameworks (such as jQuery)

Pluses: * Experience working with SQL databases * Experience working with non-
relational datastores (mongo, hbase, redis, ...) * Ability to build data
presentation UI (graphing, charting, ...) * Knowledge of the online ad-space *
Open source contributions / github url

email: milosz@adfinsolutions.com

------
jgannonjr
Lucid Appeal (<http://lucidappeal.com>) Los Angeles, CA (REMOTE or INTERN
considered)

We are building a web based CMS for creating and managing cross-platform
mobile apps targeted towards athletes, teams, musicians, artists, venues,
events, etc. We are coming fresh out of the gate with users including Bubba
Watson (top 10 PGA golfer) and the Los Angeles Clippers.

We are looking for our first technical hire. You will work with the CTO on
application development across the stack (both backend and frontend, server
and client). Must haves: strong Ruby & Rails experience, great with
JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, and friends, comfortable coding across the stack.
Bonus: native iOS/Android development experience, experience building real-
time JavaScript web apps, experience working with JavaScript MVC frameworks
(such as Backbone and Spine).

Email us if you are interested - jobs@lucidappeal.com

------
sandwiches
San Francisco, CA - full-time

Klout.com is looking for:

* Web application engineers ( frontend development w/ node.js+backbone, HTML+CSS ) * Mobile engineers ( iOS, mobile web ) * Platform engineers ( API development w/ Scala, Mongo, Hbase )

Visit <http://klout.com/corp/careers> for more details or email
kevin@klout.com.

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft (<http://wiredcraft.com>) - Shanghai, China

Web & mobile developers (Full time and interns)

We're looking for people to help us building our own products and working on
some awesome projects with the United Nations, various humanitarian org and
non-profits (WRI, IFES, NDI), CNN... We love data and maps (think custom
tilesets), and tend to be generalists but have been focusing a lot on
Javascript lately (node.js and backbone.js mostly). We still love PHP, Python
and make use of a lot of other technologies, from Phonegap to Chef.

We love Open Source, organizing events in several cities across China, we take
good care of our staff (Macbook pro, Ergohuman chair, free snacks, lunches and
much more) and have a pretty neat office, along with awesome colleagues.

Details: <http://wiredcraft.com/about/jobs>

Contact: job@wiredcraft.com

------
wrath
Gazaro Inc. Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

What You’ll Be Doing

1\. Crawl the internet. At Gazaro you’ll help us crawl the internet to find
and extract information from web pages.

2\. Work with large datasets. We collect lots of data for our customers. We
are constantly trying to come up with new and innovative approaches to analyze
and present the data.

3\. Automation. All this crawling and data analysis has to happen
automatically. Writing automation and test frameworks is a crucial part of the
work we do.

What You Need

\- Passion for a startup environment

\- Ability to bring your own ideas to the table

\- Demonstrated experience in writing applications using Python, Java, or C#.

\- Basic knowledge of XML.

\- Have a “customer-first” type attitude.

What you’ll be working with

We work with the following technologies and tools: Python, MongoDB, Tornado,
Scrapy, Git, nginx, Amazon AWS, REST/JSON APIs.

How To Apply

We are looking for Experience Web Developers and Systems Engineers for our
Enterprise platform. If you think you're a good fit let us know by sending us
your resume and a short blurb on why we should hire you.

------
bentaber
Boulder, CO - Full Time - <http://markitondemand.com/>

Markit On Demand

Markit On Demand is a design driven technology company based in Boulder,
Colorado. We’re part of Markit, a global financial information company that’s
headquartered in London. Here in Boulder, where the sun shines 300 days a
year, we have a team of 400+ professionals dedicated to the presentation of
financial content and data for our clients in the Financial Services, Media
and Healthcare industries. On any given day, you might work with a colleague
in New York, a retail brokerage in the US, a newspaper in Germany, a bank in
Africa, or throw ideas around with an economist in our London office. And
that’s before you meet up with co-workers for a foothills hike or a brewery
happy hour tour.

We're looking for developers and engineers up and down the stack at all
levels.

------
emcien
Software Engineer for Complex Web Applications -- Atlanta, GA (no REMOTE, no
H1B)

<http://emcien.com>

To Apply: <http://emcien.com/dev-test/>

Full posting:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/53d16942-7f31-11e1-973f-c1...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/53d16942-7f31-11e1-973f-c10b4dc4e291)

We are a growing company in Midtown Atlanta working with patented pattern
detection algorithms to solve retail, industrial, and investigative problems.
Our engineering team has significant creative control over the tools and
techniques used when developing software -they build their own process, work
with new technologies, and occasionally write their own job postings. Emcien
offers very competitive salaries, generous stock options, health benefits, and
a 401K program.

------
dman
Enthought - www.enthought.com

Python development for scientific applications, financial applications and
Python toolset development. Enthought has offices in Austin, New York,
Cambridge, Mumbai. If you use Python and love numpy / scipy then Enthought
would be a great place for you. Come work with numpy / scipy hackers on
solving interesting scientific analysis and data visualization problems. Also
we are building the next generation of Python development tools, so there is
no shortage of interesting problems to work on. Send applications to
jobs@enthought.com and mention that you saw this on the hacker news Feb 2012
thread. Looking forward to working with some of you. If you have any questions
about Enthought, what jobs are on offer and what problems keep us up at night
feel free to reach out to me at dsharma at enthought dot com

------
pmattos
Olympya Software (www.olympya.com), Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Software Engineer

Do you want to work with games in one of the most beautifull cities in the
world? Work with us in Rio. We are currently working on a MMO Football game
(soccer if you will), with very innovative concepts, check it out at:
www.FutWeb.com.br

Come join a young and innovative team in a startup environment where your
ideas are heard and your creativity is valued. We are looking for
professionals with high initiative and desire to develop games for PC. Our
studio is in Rio de Janeiro.

Requirements: • Graduate in Computer Engineering or Computer Science. • Solid
knowledge in Object Orientation. • Ability to work in a multidisciplinary
team. • Willingness to learn new technologies. • Advanced English. • Passion
for Games (of course).

Intrested? Please send your CV to jobs@olympya.com. We want you on our team!

~~~
exim
Any possibility for a remote employment?

~~~
pmattos
For the right candidate, we might give it a shot. Please send your CV to
<jobs@olympya.com>.

------
odelara
Clearleap - Duluth, GA (Local only, Fulltime, h1b ok)

Clearleap is hiring in Duluth, GA.

We are an early stage venture-backed technology startup and we are changing
the way people watch television, bringing the diversity and breadth of
internet video to the television. Our next generation services allow our
customers, video service providers, unparalleled content delivery capability
and provide to their subscribers flexible ways to enjoy video content on a
variety of devices. Our founders are internet and digital video pioneers with
successful entrepreneurial and M&A track records.

The Engineering team is a collaborative customer requirements based team. We
play a key role in defining the company’s future. We understand the importance
of keeping things clean, turning complexity into well-structured, scalable and
maintainable solutions.

Technical roles we are hiring:

Sr. Software Engineer: <http://www.clearleap.com/senior-software-engineer/>

Software Engineer: <http://www.clearleap.com/about/careers/software-engineer/>

Systems Engineer: [http://www.clearleap.com/systems-integration-and-support-
eng...](http://www.clearleap.com/systems-integration-and-support-engineer/)

Apply by email: jobs@clearleap.com

BizDev, Sales and Program mgmt roles:

Director of sales: <http://www.clearleap.com/director-of-sales/>

Program manager: <http://www.clearleap.com/customer-program-manager/>

VP of Operations: <http://www.clearleap.com/vp-operations/>

Apply by email: jobs@clearleap.com

------
BraintreeR
Chicago, IL - Braintree

FULL TIME Software Engineers

Braintree helps businesses process credit card payments by providing a
merchant account, payment gateway, recurring billing and credit card storage.
We're unlike others in the industry; we think and do things differently.

We mostly work with Ruby/Rails, but consider ourselves polyglots. Our team is
talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we work on
challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product.

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
Alex3917
NYC - Currently looking to hire a generalist web developer with both frontend
and backend experience. This is for a new unlaunched social network that's
very much unlike anything else currently in existence. Strong python skills
are a bonus. You can email me if interested, my email is in my profile.

------
RRiccio
Rio de Janeiro (or Remote)

Rails Developer - Fulltime

Glio (glio.com.br)

We're a local reviews social network. Our story is similar to the guys at
Yipit, ie, our team consists of two non-coders that learned to code in the
last couple of months and used some freelancing help to launch our MVP (our
official launch will be this week).

In the meantime we also were selected to incubate at Instituto Gênesis, which
is brazilian's top startup incubator, at PUC-Rio university. And we're about
to close our first round of financing.

Post-launch we're looking for a Rails developer to join our team and help us
run faster. Being able to move to Rio would be a big plus, but we practice the
37signals' philosophy so it's fine if you prefer to work remotely. The
compensation for this position includes salary plus significant equity.

If you're interested in the position please email me: robertoriccio1 at gmail.

------
twp
Camptocamp SA - Lausanne (Switzerland) - Python devs

We do Open Source business (OpenERP) and geospatial development. We're looking
right now for Python/OpenERP devs and project managers. It's a cool place to
work. More info on the four positions here:

<http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/488-dev-openerp>
<http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/281-integrateur-erp>
<http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/289-chef-projet-openerp>
<http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/226-integrateur-openerp>

------
brandonb
San Francisco, CA - Sift Science [H1B ok]

Sift Science is bringing machine learning to the masses. Our initial product
is a hosted model to detect fraud online. Fraud is a huge, difficult problem
because the bad guys are getting more and more sophisticated: just in the last
month, they've hit our customers with money laundering schemes, used botnets
to script mass creation of dummy accounts, set up fake Twilio numbers to fool
SMS verification, and more. We're helping our customers fight back, and have
huge plans beyond fraud.

We're a 5-person team of ex-Google and ex-Zillow engineers, and we're looking
to hire engineers with expertise in machine learning, data mining,
visualization, and large-scale distributed systems. Our stack includes Hadoop,
Rails, d3.js, MongoDB, etc.

If that sounds exciting, send us a resume at jobs@siftscience.com.

------
Clear-Capital
Roseville, CA Full Time

Clear Capital offers a rare mix of fast growth, undying devotion to technical
innovation and stability (10 years old, $120MM company). Your exceptional
programming skills will be used daily to create web applications that
literally run our company. When it comes to new tech, if we don't use it, we
want to. We write all of our own code and we actively seek out new
technologies and languages that can help us continue to grow and become more
efficient. We are currently hiring:

Applications Developer: We are looking for a developer who understands the
benefits of object oriented development, takes pride in their work, knows
java, C# and .NET and is hungry to learn and contribute.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=135)

Applications Development Manager: Our next manager will have no problem
jumping in to code using java, ColdFusion, jQuery, AJAX or javascript when
needed without missing a beat. Our manager will also understand how to keep
the team productive when the jobs are coming in fast and will have learned the
trade from a successful career in app dev management.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=134)

Front End Developer: Help develop web UIs that integrate our back end
components using HTML, CSS, jQuery and JavaScript.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=136)

Graphic Designer: Do you live and breath clean design? Do you appreciate what
your design can do to drive a B2B business forward? Strong business focused
web design portfolio required.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=84)

------
bartonfink
Denver, CO - Director of Mobile Product - Mapquest

Mapquest is hiring for a variety of roles, but the primary one is a Mobile
Czar to handle product direction and development for our mobile products.

We're in the last stages of bringing in a new product team that's focusing
more on the ? of "What do we do with the fact that we know where millions of
people are trying to go every month?" We're working on a new product (Mapquest
Vibe - beta launched at SxSW) and you'd be a major player in the direction
that the mobile version took. You'll be talking with users to get impressions
on UX, writing press releases, and actually doing development work on the app.
It's an exciting opportunity to work on a brand name and try to steer it in a
new direction.

Let me know if you're interested at the e-mail in my profile and I'll be in
touch!

------
prsutherland
Insight Squared - Cambridge, MA

InsightSquared is a well-funded startup in the Cambridge/Boston area.

Our management team has previous experience building successful software
products at companies like Salesforce, Akamai, HubSpot, Elance, BzzAgent, and
Amazon.com. We’re going after a $2.5B market opportunity for data intelligence
for small & medium businesses. We already have several channel partners and
many paying customers for our SAAS subscription-based product. Read more about
us on our blog.

We are currently hiring for several positions:

* Customer Engagement Specialist * Python Developer * Python Developer Intern * Designer * Business Development Specialist * Report Analyst Intern * Sales Specialist

Find out more and apply at <http://bit.ly/is2jobs> or email me directly at
paul at insightsquared.com

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 15 person startup in downtown San Francisco.
We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your help! We're in
search of:

    
    
      * Web developers (we're a Python/Django/jQuery/Backbone shop)
      * iOS developers (Objective-C for iPad and iPhone)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

------
wdewind
New York, NY, Brooklyn

Hiring for tons of engineering positions (front and backend) as well as
design, etc. see: <http://www.etsy.com/careers>

Etsy is the global handmade marketplace. Our mission is to empower people to
change the way the global economy works. We see a world in which very-very
small businesses have much-much more sway in shaping the economy, local living
economies are thriving everywhere, and people value authorship and provenance
as much as price and convenience. We are bringing heart to commerce and making
the world more fair, more sustainable, and more fun.

My contact info is in my profile, feel free to contact me if you have any
questions. <http://www.etsy.com/careers>

------
veritas9
Quixey (www.quixey.com) - Palo Alto, CA

Software Engineer

You'll work on: Crawlers Feature engineering and machine learning Parsing and
natural language processing algorithms Scaling to handle 10,000 QPS Mining
data about apps and usage patterns Tools for our partners Among other tools,
we're using Python 3, MongoDB, AWS and git.

We do everything we can to help you do your best work. Private cubicles with
sliding whiteboard doors Any hardware you want, e.g. dual 30' monitors Three
healthy catered meals a day Fridges stocked with high-quality food and drinks
Free membership to Equinox gym High-end medical, dental, vision and life
insurance

Also hiring engineering interns.

To apply, please solve a coding challenge here:
<http://www.codeeval.com/public_sc/59/>

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA (across the street from the downtown Palo Alto Caltrain station)
- Full-Time

We're looking for people to fill the following roles on our 21-person team:
Backend Engineer, iOS Engineer, Web Engineer, Android Engineer, Data
Scientist, Product Designer

Pulse makes the most downloaded news application for iPhone, iPad, Android and
Windows Phone. At Pulse, you will work closely with a close team of
experienced engineers. Each of us is part engineer, hacker and product
designer. Pulse was originally founded in the Stanford Design School.
Beautiful, user-centric design is at the heart of our product and work.

Find out more about us here: <http://www.pulse.me/jobs/> and feel free to find
out more about us at cristina@pulse.me

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb

Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently through print-on-demand
books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead. We just launched a bevy of new products (our iPhone app is getting
great reviews).

We play with fun tech: Ruby, Rails, ember.js, git, RSpec, Cucumber, Haml,
SASS, RabbitMQ, Puppet, Obj-C, and more. We have great benefits, a great
work/life balance, and we're in a great location close to the BART, CalTrain,
and lots of food options.

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, back end, QA and more
- at all levels.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

~~~
simoncion
Your link is a 404. Perhaps you meant: <http://www.blurb.com/about/jobs> ?

~~~
cadr
Thanks for that - they changed the link on me :)

------
MatthewB
Teamly (teamly.com) - Mountain View/Bay Area

Teamly is angel-funded and part of one of Silicon Valley's best known
accelerators. We also have users, early revenues and tons of great press.

We're looking for a truly great full-stack developer to join us as our first
hire! We're looking for someone with a computer science background who loves
startups and wants to work closely with the founders to build our product and
company. You will come help us shape the product and company culture from day
1.

You'll need at least 2 years of experience with Ruby on Rails and JavaScript
(jQuery) plus solid knowledge of MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, RSpec, Ajax, Chef.

We're offering a competitive salary plus meaningful equity.

More:

<http://teamly.com/jobs-and-careers-at-teamly>

------
sambao21
Fulltime - Kansas City, MO

Cerner - Web Developer

Web developer for our community health teams. Cerner is a healthcare IT
company, but our team is dedicated at building websites for patients,
physicians, and consumers. Our current products include:
<https://cernerhealth.com> <https://cernerhealthwins.com>
<https://cernerclinic.com>

We currently use Python/Django, javascript/jquery, less/css, html, oracle,
mongodb, celery, git, but would entertain anyone with good web skills anywhere
on the stack and can learn quickly OR can make convincing arguments with code.

I'm one of the devs so feel free to contact me: sambao21 at gmail dot com.

~~~
hkarthik
A few of us HN'ers got our start working in KC for Cerner about 10 years ago
(pitdesi, ashbhoopathy, and myself among others).

Would love to hear one day how you guys got one of the stodgiest HealthCare IT
companies in the midwest to build on top of an Open Source stack.

------
nikhilpandit
Grubwithus (YC W'11) - Venice, CA - Front end engineer

Grubwithus is taking online relationships offline. We are currently looking
for a front-end engineer who can help us build a great user experience.

Requirements for this position:

\- strong Javascript + CSS skills

\- experience with Illustrator

\- one or more past projects that demonstrate good UI / UX skills

Nice to haves:

\- Ruby on Rails experience

You can read more about working at Grubwithus by going to
<http://www.grubwithus.com/jobs>

If you are interested in joining the offline revolution and working at
Grubwithus, let us know a little bit about yourself and send us a few links to
your Github profile, resume, portfolio, or past projects. Feel free to include
any information that you think would help us in making our decision.

To apply, send an email to jobs@grubwithus.com

------
lhsgo
Data Analyst at Well Known Major Online Video Service -- Los Angeles We are
looking for a Data Analyst Engineer to join our Financial Planning & Analysis
(FP&A) team. Primary responsibilities will include generating raw data reports
and digging deep into data, analyzing trends on subscriber behavior, preparing
reports for management, and collaborating with multiple teams to provide
insightful analysis to senior management. While some pieces will be routine,
many projects will be ad hoc. Due to the “undefined” nature of the work, the
successful candidate will have the aptitude to tackle multiple projects,
problem-solve, and efficiently execute deliverables. Competitive salary and
full benefits offered. Responsibilities may include: • Collaborating with
different business units to define and build insightful reports • Ongoing
report generation and analysis of key business metrics • Digging deep into
data files, analyzing and calculating internal traffic metrics • Assisting
with the preparation of weekly and monthly metrics reports for the executive
team and other departments • Working closely with the marketing team to
analyze 3rd party promotions and marketing efficiency • Assisting with the
creation of presentations to support board meetings and other ad hoc strategic
initiatives • Participating, owning, and driving various ad hoc projects

Qualifications: • 2 – 3 years of experience working with large data systems •
The ideal candidate will have at least 1-2 years of experience in the online
video space or least have a strong understanding of current consumer trends
and marketing tactics in the space • Expertise with at least one major
database system (MS SQL Server, MySQL, Oracle) • Strong knowledge of database
development, administration and reporting • Strong SQL/TSQL development skills
• Bachelor's degree with a major or emphasis in Accounting, Finance,
Economics, or Computer Science is required • Exceptional analytical abilities
and strong MS Excel skills • Experience in a roll-up-your-sleeves environment
is a plus • Independent, energetic, highly technical, and capable of driving
for results under pressure and ambiguity

EMAIL resume and brief cover letter to: onlinevideodataanalyst@gmail.com

------
callado4
New York, NY - User Experience Designer

DirectMarkets is looking for an innovative, creative and intelligent User
Experience Designer to join our Product team. A User Experience Designer at
DirectMarkets is responsible for creating intuitive, goal directed user
experience for DirectMarkets users. The UX Designer will collaborate with the
Product Manager, Developers, Stakeholders and Users to create experiences
which deliver business value and drive the growth of the business. The key
deliverables will be designing wireframes and producing style guides to ensure
consistency across the platform.

Qualifications:

The ideal candidate has:

* Minimum or 3-5 years creating user experiences for web-based products. * Experience with enterprise products and/or trading systems is a plus. * Bachelor's Degree or higher in Human Computer Interaction or similar program. * Experience and passion for working in an Agile environment (specifically SCRUM). * Excellent verbal and written communication skills. * Highly collaborative and innovative. * Solid understanding of technology and how software systems are built. * Ability to learn new industries and businesses quickly. * Experience in visual design is a plus.

DirectMarkets' groundbreaking platform is the next evolutionary step in
connecting the C-Suite of existing public companies directly with the capital
markets. This is accomplished by electronically linking existing public
companies with purchasers of securities. The DirectMarkets platform empowers
issuers to efficiently sell primary shares directly into the secondary market,
providing investors a new source of supply and liquidity, and the ability to
accumulate stock positions in a cost-effective manner. Additionally, the
DirectMarkets platform enables investors to initiate transactions directly
with issuers, redefining the capital-raising paradigm. The result is greater
transparency and substantially reduced time and costs associated with capital
origination for existing public companies.

Apply by email chartel@directmkts.com

Website: <http://www.directmkts.com>

------
hmark6
Canton, CT - Web Engineer

Build apps for NFL.com, NBA.com, NASCAR.com, NCAA.com, SI.com, USAToday.com,

Sports Technologies LLC is looking for a Web Engineer to join our team. You'll
be a key contributor as we create new products and expand our current
offerings. You'll be a good fit if you're passionate about web development,
sports, media, and providing users with a great experience on the web.

What's in it for you:

* Top of the line equipment so you have the tools you need to get things done * A flexible and fun work environment * Work as part of a team of bright and passionate developers * Competitive base salary * Full benefits package that includes: medical, dental, paid vacation, 401k, flexible spending account * Annual bonus program * The opportunity to build experiences for sports fans across the web * Relocation package

Things we're looking for:

* 2+ years real-world experience in developing web applications * Experience working on at least one dynamic, user-centric web application * DB Experience (MySQL or similar), you should have the capabilities to write queries, create tables, etc. * Familiarity with version control systems * Ability to work in a fast-paced environment * Exceptional communication skills * A willingness & eagerness to collaborate with a team * Entrepreneurial spirit * Linux/Unix skills, you won't need to do system administration, but you must be able to at least do basic tasks on the command-line * Solid Javascript skills, you'll need to know about things like: AJAX, JSON, & JS Frameworks (jQuery, Prototype, etc.) * Understanding of modern web standards (html/xhtml, css, best practices, etc.) * Bachelor's degree or equivalent experience

Other "nice-to-haves":

* Experience with social components (Facebook/Twitter integration) * Experience working on an application targeted at mobile devices * Ruby on Rails experience is a big plus * To apply, please send an email to eric@sportstechinc.com with your resume, a brief note about yourself, and point us to something that you are proud to have worked on (a Github or similar account would be a great option).

------
ChiperSoft
NFY Interactive is a San Diego based web development firm seeking qualified
candidates in the Pacific time zone for a fulltime remote position. You would
be a part of a fast-paced, highly skilled company with projects in web
development, content management systems, PHP framework development, API
construction/consumption, and mobile applications.

We are seeking candidates with at least 2 years of experience developing in
the commercial arena. Qualified candidates must have a solid grasp of the
following:

\- HTML5 and CSS3 with progressive enhancement

\- LAMP Application Stacks and the Linux command line

\- Object Oriented PHP Programming within a structured framework

\- Basic MySQL database design and query writing

\- Ability to work quickly and efficiently remotely, communicating via
email/IM/video chat

Beneficial but not required:

\- Custom CMS Sites

\- Javascript Enhancement using jQuery and/or Prototype.js

\- REST APIs (Creation and Consumption)

\- Web Application Product Cycles (from design to launch and post-launch
maintenance)

\- Mobile web development

\- Billing systems and payment gateways

\- SMS

\- QR Codes

We are looking for full-time candidates which are ready to go to work and can
fulfill job tasks which are available now. This is a remote working position,
so candidates must be capable of working from home and managing their own
time. Ideally we would like applicants from the San Diego area, but will
accept resumes from anyone in the Pacific time zone. If you are the right
person for this job -- please send your resume/cv and examples (code, github
or portfolio) to careers@netfinity.net, or apply on our website at
<http://netfinity.net/about/careers>

_Absolutely only United States - If you are an overseas development firm
please do not contact us._

We also have an opening for a full-time iOS developer.

------
snikolic
Crimson Hexagon - Boston, MA

Looking for frontend web developers, web engineers, dev/sys ops, and backend
hackers with an interest in machine learning and big data.

We use machine learning to measure public opinion about major brands,
politics, etc. using the social web (including the full Twitter firehose) as
our datasource. We make our findings available to our customers through a
beautiful web product. We've collected, indexed, and are constantly mining an
archive of over 100 billion web and social media documents, adding another 1+
billion each week.

Small team (6 engineers, 2 research scientists), mostly Java shop, plenty of
free food and beer, impressive customer list, $5mm+ in funding, and growing
fast.

Drop me a line at stefan@crimsonhexagon.com

------
tysont
Amazon.com (Seattle) -

My team is hiring 3-4 SDE's and a Manager for a very exciting new Platform as
a Service (PaaS) offering that will become a key piece of infrastructure for
Amazon.com Retail Website (RCX) as well as other products like Amazon Web
Services (AWS) & Kindle. If you're interested in building super large scale
distributed systems, applying machine learning to scale hosting up or down to
meet constantly changing traffic flows, and having a massive impact on the
world's biggest online retailer... come join us!

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/18233/senior-
software-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/18233/senior-software-dev-
engineer-platform-amazon?a=lxBNM0o)

------
ottumm
IBM -- Emeryville, CA

BigFix is a highly-scalable systems management solution that was recently
acquired by IBM. Located in Emeryville, CA, the BigFix engineering team is
responsible for building a distributed framework to discover problems and
enact changes across diverse computing environments, as well as using this
framework to develop products that compete in a wide variety of markets. We
are focused on developing elegant solutions to complex problems, including:

* Language and API design

* Interface design and implementation

* Efficiently managing large amounts of data

* Performance and scalability optimization

Apply here:
[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/job_summary.jsp?job_id=SWG-04...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/job_summary.jsp?job_id=SWG-0476415)

~~~
mohit_chugh
I work at BigFix and highly recommend it as a place to work.

------
TimothyFitz
New York, NY - Software Engineer - Fulltime

Canvas (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a small close
team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

The job title says "Software Engineer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Yes, your day job will be writing code.
But that's the only similarity to a big company software job.

You'll be challenged to take big ideas and turn them into concrete testable
hypotheses. Shipping a great feature is important, but positively changing
user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-to-spec takes a backseat
to moves-the-metrics.

More details and how to apply: <http://canv.as/jobs>

------
abailin
Pradux is hiring in NYC. We're a very small team that is revolutionizing the
e-commerce space. You will take ownership of major functionality of our site
and operations and will have creative freedom to get stuff done, however you
need to. We are funded, but have only been up and running for about 8 months.
Come make a meaningful impact to a small company. Currently, we are part of
Dogpatch Labs. We're in private beta, but I can shoot you an invite if
interested.

Looking for:

* Web developer/hacker (full time, part time, or intern) -- we use PHP, lots of javascript, redis, memcached, aws.

* UI/UX Architects/designers (full time, part time, or intern)

Competitive salary (cash + equity). Shoot me an email if you are interested!

email: bailin at pradux com

------
zacharycohn
Seattle, Washington - Ruby/Javascript developer

##

We are seeking to add another software engineer to join the team. This year
Startup Weekend is building several products to expand our marketing and
operations capabilities. Within the first 6 months, we will be designing,
prototyping, implementing and deploying applications into production. You must
be proficient with Ruby, Javascript and Git as those technology powers our
development.

## Responsibilities

Collaborate and work closely with our engineering, marketing and operation
teams.

## Requirements

* Familiar with Ruby on Rails and Sinatra * Experience with Git and Github for version control * Experience with REST, AJAX and JSON. * Experience with JavaScript frameworks like jQuery and Backbone.js

## Bonus Points

* Attended a Startup Weekend

##

* To apply, email zachary@startupweekend.org

------
jakejake
Chicago, IL - Full Time. Eventric is looking for a PHP developer with UI/UX
experience. A-level ping pong skills will also be necessary to avoid
humiliation. We provide software solutions for music touring professionals and
work with many of the biggest names in the music industry.

We're located in the Wicker Park neighborhood of Chicago, just off the blue
line Damen stop. Great neighborhood with great restaurants all around. We have
a small team, flexible schedule, music and ping pong in the office. Access to
concert tickets and opportunities to hang out back stage with tour managers to
help them use the software and gather requirements.

Send a message to support@eventric.com ATTN Jason.

------
hswolff
New York, NY - Fulltime - GetGlue - <http://getglue.com/>

GetGlue is a social network for entertainment. Users check-in and share what
they are watching, listening to and reading with friends; get fresh
recommendations, exclusive stickers, discounts and other rewards from their
favorite shows and movies.

Looking for:

Web Developer <http://getglue.com/jobs/web_developer>

Java Engineer <http://getglue.com/jobs/java_engineer>

iPhone / JavaScript Developer <http://getglue.com/jobs/javascript_developer>

------
nirvanatikku
Verivo Software - Waltham, MA, USA & London, UK - <http://www.verivo.com/>

We offer a mobile enterprise app development platform, have established our
business and are growing rapidly. A sample from our over 200 clients include:
Deloitte, Ernst & Young, Ameriprise, CSX, Allstate, Thomson Reuters and First
Solar. We're looking for talented

* Software Engineers - Client side (iOS/Android/BB/WP/HTML5) and Server side (.NET/IIS stack)

* QA/Automation Engineers

* UI Engineers

* Product Managers

* Enterprise Sales Representatives

For more details, check out our careers page: <http://www.verivo.com/about-
us/careers/>

If interested, feel free to reach out to me: ntikku@verivo.com

------
miles_matthias
InspiringApps, Boulder, Colorado

InspiringApps is a team of app experts working collaboratively in an awesome
downtown Boulder location. If you like autonomy, opportunity, and frosty beers
on a Friday afternoon with a company that is building compelling mobile apps
with the latest technology, this could be your gig.

WHAT WE OFFER:

\- A top-notch team of smart individuals

\- Interesting and challenging work

\- Competitive salary

\- Insurance stipend

\- Awesome view of the Flatirons from our downtown Boulder office

\- RTD EcoPass

To apply, send us a note to jobs@inspiringapps.com including your resume and
code samples.

We are currently looking for Senior JavaScript developers, iOS developers, and
a Project Manager/Quality Control Specialist.

<http://www.inspiringapps.com/about/jobs/>

------
wulczer
Ducksboard (<http://ducksboard.com/>), Barcelona, Spain is looking for a full-
time frontend engineer.

I'm one of the Ducksboard founders and I approve this message:

Recently funded, we're making beautiful real-time dashboards. You should know
the HTML and CSS specs as the back of your hand, treat Javascript as a
programming language (modular, documented, tested code) and know what SVG is.
Ducksboard is gorgeous and you'll help to make it even prettier.

Competitive salary, relocation to Barcelona preferred (we'll help you with
everything, one of the founders is an expat as well) but we'll also consider
remote hires.

Email jobs@ducksboard.com or me (email in my profile).

------
jsl
New York, NY / Colombia (South America) - Stack Builders

FULLTIME

Stack Builders is a consulting company primarily focused on building large
applications for our clients in Ruby on Rails. We're also experimenting with
languages like Clojure for future projects. We have teams in both New York and
Colombia and are looking for top developers in both areas.

We're looking for engineers who can not only build applications in frameworks
like Rails, but who can dig in and extend and troubleshoot those frameworks
when necessary.

See <http://stackbuilders.com/careers> for more, or write me directly with
your CV / code samples or questions - justin@stackbuilders.com.

------
jroll
Mountain View - drchrono.com (YC W11) [full time and interns]

We're looking for more engineers and salespeople to help us revolutionize
healthcare through mobile and web interfaces. Our stack includes
Python/Django, iOS, and Android, but you don't need to be an expert, just
ready and willing to learn fast! Our product supports thousands of doctors who
depend on our systems daily to provide quality care to their patients, iPad in
hand. The usual startup benefits included: competitive salary, healthcare,
whatever hardware you need to be most productive. email: jobs@[our-domain-
name]

Take our hacker test at <http://bit.ly/qbKAut>

------
rabedik
Software Engineer, San Francisco CA

OcuSpec is a venture backed start-up developing motion control technology that
is radically more powerful and affordable than anything currently available.
We're seeking smart, passionate people interested in challenging problems and
changing the way people interact with machines.

Desired Skills/Experience: Software architecture, cross-platform APIs, C/C++,
parallel processing (GPU/CPU), computer graphics (openGL/DirectX), real-time
systems. This is a great opportunity to work on and take ownership of bleeding
edge technology at a early stage. We offer very competitive compensation,
great benefits and an office near the Caltrain.

------
CReber
6Wunderkinder (6wunderkinder.com) - Berlin, Germany (no REMOTE)

We created Wunderlist and Wunderkit - two fast-growing productivity products
(2m+ users). We are looking for Backbone.js, Rails, Android, Mac and QA
engineers.

To us, you are more than an employee. You are family. And we value family. So
expect no senseless hierarchies, only open discussions and transparency. With
people from 4 continents, you'll be surrounded by some of the most diverse and
smartest people on the planet. Ready yourself to learn a lot, laugh a lot, and
change the world.

Please checkout our jobs at <http://www.6wunderkinder.com/jobs>

------
alexandros
Rulemotion is hiring in Athens, Greece. We're building a cutting edge
Javascript/Coffeescript & node.js team, with the best hackers we can get our
hands on. We also have opennings for capable Python/Django Devs.

If:

...you are interested in a position with a phenomenal team, the ability to
solve hard problems and are able to manage your own time,

...you are entrepreneurial and want to work with a growing startup that
appreciates good coders and pays above the market,

...you enjoy working with people passionate about good code, using all the
latest tools and libraries, and encouraging open source contributions,

...then I'd love to talk to you! Drop me a line at alexandros [at] rulemotion
[dot] com.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle - San Francisco and REMOTE We're looking for:

* Developers (REMOTE)

* Product manager

* Data scientists

Kaggle is a platform for data science competitions, that is changing the way
data science is done. We've already solved problems for NASA, Wikipedia, Ford
and Allstate (see some of the problems we've solved here:
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3296837.htm>).

We're currently a team of 11, and we're looking for the outstanding
developers, product managers and data scientists that will form the core team.

More information at <http://www.kaggle.com/careers>

------
nirvanatikku
Verivo Software - Waltham, MA, USA and London, UK - <http://www.verivo.com/>

We offer a mobile enterprise app development platform, have established our
business and are growing rapidly. We're looking for talented

* Software Engineers - Client side (iOS/Android/BB/WP/HTML5) and Server side (.NET/IIS stack) * QA/Automation Engineers * UI Engineers * Product Managers * Enterprise Sales Representatives

For more details, check out our careers page: <http://www.verivo.com/about-
us/careers/>

If interested, feel free to reach out to me: ntikku@verivo.com

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Mobile / Front-end engineers, Full-stack (node.js)
engineers - Full time / intern

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

\--

Do you find yourself using Google to navigate websites that you commonly use,
or end up with many browser tabs trying to accomplish some task? We're
innovating along how people interact with online services and designing a new
web-based experience that allows users to accomplish tasks in a more usable,
efficient, and social manner.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. Including your portfolio is
preferable!

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Lion is seeking an ambitious and motivated intern
for 2012. This position is remote based; the person required should be willing
to work both in their own location and on their own initiative. This is ideal
for someone passionate about marketing or sales. Tasks to do: \- Provide week-
to-week support. \- Engage with users of Lion in the Lion.co.uk Community. \-
Manage social media presences. \- Track and manage brand mentions and
coverage. \- Research as needed. \- Serve as a brand ambassador for Lion
online and offline. Contact am@lion.co.uk or via HN profile.

------
hargettp
Mirror Image Internet, Inc. (mirror-image.com) -- Tewksbury MA (north of
Boston)

User Interface Software Development Engineer

Build the UI for the growing portfolio of web applications we provide to our
customers!

While the work will initially be almost entirely in HTML/CSS/Javascript
(jQuery, typically), we expect you are still an adept software engineer who is
unafraid to dive into the Java code running on the server behind your web
pages.

For more details, see the full posting here:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/10e73e32-825a-11e1-90fe-a3...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/10e73e32-825a-11e1-90fe-a377ca88290e)

------
MPiccinato
UpTo (upto.com) - Detroit, MI (possible remote)

iOS and Android Developers

We are a Detroit-based, venture-backed startup developing UpTo - a next
generation platform focused on the future tense. We're seeking talented,
highly motivated iOS and Android developers that will have an instrumental
role in the ongoing development of the UpTo platform. If you are a developer
that is passionate about mobile, we want to talk to you.

Shoot me an email, mat@upto.com

Or check out our posting [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/18463/ios-
application-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/18463/ios-application-
developer-upto)

------
bobx11
Matchbox, Inc. (<http://matchbox.net>) Boston, MA / Cambridge, MA

We make the software that powers university admissions decisions at top ranked
schools in the world. We are always looking for other design-oriented makers
to join our funded startup that is located on the red line in Kendal Square.
Our office environment is fun, everyone is passionate about the problems we
solve and the tools we use, and we iterate collaboratively on our designs.

We use iOS (iPad) and Backbone on the front-end and Python, Django, and
MongoDB on the back-end.

Email me at: jsullivan@matchbox.net

------
speek
Boston/San Francisco/Remote (full time, part time, interns welcome)

We're an Innovation and Design Firm based in Boston (think of us as a mix
between IDEO and Xerox PARC _cough_ Eames _cough_ ) -- we've got a bunch of
projects that we're working on and we're looking for more people to help us
actualize our vision.

We're looking for designers and developers, but to give you a look at what
we've got going on, we're working on:

\- A children's book (iPad app)

\- A connected device platform

\- An augmented reality brand recognition engine

\- A supplement fulfillment subscription service

\- A real-time sports fan community application

\+ others

If any of this stuff looks interesting, shoot me an email at
marc@fluentconcepts.com.

------
leeny
TrialPay - Mountain View, CA

We're looking for back-end generalists.

Some of the shiny, new things we're working on this year include managing huge
volumes of data (~we're now getting 100 million unique visits a day), creating
mobile apps for multiple platforms, and getting really good at figuring out
which offers we should show to which users.

Read more about us here: [http://allthingsd.com/20120131/visa-places-bet-on-
new-approa...](http://allthingsd.com/20120131/visa-places-bet-on-new-approach-
to-payments-with-rare-investment-in-trialpay/)

If you're interested, contact me: aline at trialpay dot com

------
kabir_h
Cambridge, MA - Shareaholic makes tools for publishers and users to help them
find and share the best content on the web. We're a small, funded startup
(with killer investors like Dave McClure, Dharmesh Shah +more) that reaches
270 million unique users via 200K publishers. We've got an awesome culture
that avoids bureaucracy and gives everyone a meaningful chance to contribute.
Everyone codes, even our marketing person.

We're hiring a Product Designer and Front End Developer:
<http://www.shareaholic.com/careers>

------
peach
DevOps Engineeer @ TheFrameworks (theframeworks.com): we are looking for
someone to join our young and growing team in a permanent position in our
London offices (no remote, work permit needed).

We're looking for:

* someone with a very good Linux knowledge, OSS enthusiast

* proficient programmer in PHP (although we are looking into other possibilities - as rb or py)

Will be:

* responsible for back end development

* maintain and improve the server system

More info and application form here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16483/devops-
engineer-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16483/devops-engineer-web-
developer-theframeworks)

------
kapilkale
GiftRocket (giftrocket.com)- San Francisco (no remote, no H1B)

Community Manager- employee #1

We're a small YC-backed company (W11) working in the gift card space. We have
been growing like crazy over the past year. We're looking for a technically
minded community manager to help us handle customer support, gather and
analyze feedback, and help with portions of our marketing efforts. The
position is also employee #1, so we expect this person to become a leader in
our organization as we scale.

More info here: <http://www.giftrocket.com/jobs>

~~~
aorshan
Would you guys be interested in taking a summer intern at this position
instead of a full hire?

------
heijmans
MagStream is hiring in The Hague, Netherlands. We are looking for both Junior
and Senior JavaScript developers.

We are currently building an HTML5 / CSS3 / JavaScript based platform for
designing and viewing multimedia magazines. We are a small, dedicated company
that works for big companies and other happy clients.

For us motivation and team spirit are more important than experience. We are
looking for programmers who enjoy creating new products, learning new tech and
solving problems. Join us in building the best publication platform!

Contact me at jan at magstream dot com for more info.

------
chrisjconlin
NYC, FULLTIME 2tor (<http://2tor.com>) is changing higher education by
building the infrastructure that brings high quality university graduate
programs online. Our current partners include USC, Georgetown, and UNC, with
more on the way.

Hiring: very strong Javascript developers and a DevOps/AWS engineer, but if
you want to get your hands dirty with Python, MySQL, MongoDB, building REST
APIs, Salesforce, or PHP we'd like to hear from you.

<http://jobvite.com/m?3EC5hfwm>

------
longhornzee
Twilio (twilio.com) — San Francisco, CA (no REMOTE)

Business Development Manager (2 openings) - ISV & Mobile App Ecosystem

Looking for 2 technically savvy business folks who have a track record of
creating win-win partnerships, and want to drive the next phase of growth for
a company that already has 75,000 businesses and developers relying on our
service.

Details here:

[http://twilio.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/business-
development-...](http://twilio.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/business-development-
manager-mobile-app-ecosystem/bHeuvwDpKr4AemeJe4bk1X)

------
cr4zy
Stremor ~ Scottsdale, AZ

Front-end Engineer, iOS/mobile developer, or Python dev

Startup with a core team of highly successful technical entrepreneurs looking
to add talented self-starters to drive direction and product. Our product
combines a revolutionary UX for a proven consumer need, driven by big real-
time data.

The technologies we're building with are Google App Engine \- Python \-
Objective C \- HTML5 \- LESS \- Cocoa touch and Git

<http://www.stremor.com/whoweneed.html>

Keywords: iPad, Android, GAE, tablet, Phoenix, Arizona

------
adam1010
RentStuff.com -- Chicago, IL -- Full Time (REMOTE optional)

PHP Developer for a venture-backed start-up working out of 1871 in Chicago (in
the Merchandise Mart)

<http://www.rentstuff.com/jobs/php_dev>

We are a marketplace for renting out stuff you own to other people (bikes,
camera equipment, tents and outdoor gear, etc) -- we have a safety guarantee
to cover any theft or damage.

Intimate, small team environment with lots of authority and great perks!

Mysql, jQuery, Bootstrap, LAMP, EC2, AWS, Javascript, FT, Full-Time

------
Clear-Capital
Truckee, CA, (Tahoe) FULL TIME

Some people dream of living in Tahoe, but feel that the opportunities to grow
their career just don't exist in this area. Clear Capital offers a rare mix of
fast growth, undying devotion to technical innovation, stability (10 years
old, $120MM company) and a Tahoe location! Your exceptional programming skills
will be used daily to create web applications that literally run our company.
When it comes to new tech, if we don't use it, we want to. We write all of our
own code and we actively seek out new technologies and languages that can help
us continue to grow and become more efficient. If you like the mountains but
thought the jobs weren't there, didn't pay well or didn't offer career
advancement, think again. We are currently hiring:

Applications Developer: We are looking for a developer who understands the
benefits of object oriented development, takes pride in their work, knows
java, C# and .NET and is hungry to learn and contribute.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=135)

Applications Development Manager: Our next manager will have no problem
jumping in to code using java, ColdFusion, jQuery, AJAX or javascript when
needed without missing a beat. Our manager will also understand how to keep
the team productive when the jobs are coming in fast and will have learned the
trade from a successful career in app dev management.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=134)

Front End Developer: Help develop web UIs that integrate our back end
components using HTML, CSS, jQuery and JavaScript.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=136)

Graphic Designer: Do you live and breath clean design? Do you appreciate what
your design can do to drive a B2B business forward? Strong business focused
web design portfolio required.
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CLEARCAPITAL&cws=5&rid=84)

------
fierarul
Fulltime REMOTE employee (Timisoara, Romania)

<http://www.josekibold.ro/jobs>

Two remote positions:

* Experienced Java developer (Swing based app)

* Testing and QA engineer

(We are in Timisoara, Arad and Targu-Mures.)

------
jzoidberg
Sunnyvale and San Diego CA

Front-end UI Developer

GridX - we are a well funded startup developing a unique new application to
operate the next generation smart electricity grid. Join and help us solve
some of the most complex and rewarding energy and environmental problems of
our time using Big Data and Cloud Computing.

We use Scala based web frameworks like Liftweb and Play! - experience with or
interest in those would be a plus.

Our UI's use highly interactive HTML5 with WebSockets and Server Side Events.
Rendering in SVG and Canvas.

Please contact johan at gridx dot com

------
etrgreg
New York, NY

ExpandTheRoom, a boutique creative agency, is looking for full-time Mobile
Developers (Windows Phone 7, iOS, Android) as well as PHP Developers and UX
Designers. We have a truly excellent team of developers and designers, and a
fun work environment and culture. We'd also consider internships. If you're
interested, check the site - <http://www.expandtheroom.com/jobs> or contact us
at iwannawork@expandtheroom.com.

------
ecopoesis
Charlestown / Boston, MA - Local, Fulltime - Software Engineers (Mid and
Senior) and Senior Sysadmin

Help Tingo.com and SmarterTravel change the hotel booking industry by taking
the gamble out of booking. We're looking for experienced developers,
preferable with some Java or PHP background. We're also looking for a senior
Linux sysadmin with Puppet experience.

<http://www.smartertravelmedia.com/careers/apply_now>

------
sbisker
Cambridge, MA / San Francisco, CA - Full Time or Intern

Web Developer at Locu (<http://www.locu.com>)

# Exceptional software engineering talent

# Exceptional cross-browser JavaScript/jQuery, HTML and CSS skills, or the
ability to learn quickly

# Experience with Python / Django is a plus

# Previous experience building rich, interactive websites

# Basic design skills (Photoshop), ability to work with designers

# Experience in designing dashboards and user interfaces is a plus

# Previous start-up experience is a plus

Front-enders, "desingineers" and full-stack all welcome for this position - as
long as you enjoy hacking on cool new products and features. :D (We're not
explicitly recruiting for pure backend or pure design positions right now, but
we're open to resumes there as well - see <http://locu.com/#jobs> for details.
If you're a perfect fit, we'll find a way to make it work.)

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We are about to launch
MenuPlatform <[http://www.menuplatform.com>](http://www.menuplatform.com>),
our first product, which helps restaurants better manage their online
presence.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify which position
you're applying for, as well as "HN", in the subject of your letter. Learn
more about our open positions at <http://www.locu.com/#Jobs>

\-------------------------------------

Founded less than a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
<[http://www.locu.com>](http://www.locu.com>); has the backing and support of
some of the best angel investors in the country. We are looking for more
exceptional talent to join our team and help us achieve our vision. We are
committed to building a cutting-edge technology giant with a fun and
challenging work environment. We have a culture optimized for learning and
continuous improvement. We are 10 people with very diverse backgrounds, and
growing.

------
yogabbagabba
The White House will be hiring new staff soon, and the pay is not terrible:
<https://app2.whitehouse.gov/ppo/>

------
shafqat
NewsCred - New York City, H1B okay

Lots of positions, but our main focus is to find engineers who are passionate
about information retrieval and big data. So any interest or experience in
Solr, Lucene, NLP, Machine Learning, etc would be a great fit for the types of
problems we're working on.

We're disrupting the news industry, have amazing investors, real revenues in
the millions, growing very fast.

And we have unlimited vacations!

<http://www.newscred.com/company>

------
geku
Zurich, Switzerland - local.ch (<http://www.local.ch/jobs>)

Software Engineers

local.ch is looking for developers with excellent JavaScript and Rails skills.
We are migrating our website from PHP to Rails and you have the opportunity to
help shaping our future technology stack. Visit our job page and learn about
our great work culture and all job details: <http://www.local.ch/jobs>

------
ksowocki
Stepout (formerly Ignighter, Techstars '08) - New York City, Mumbai Full and
Part Time PHP & jQuery Developers

We are India's fastest growing online social dating website. Here is a profile
from the nytimes.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/business/20ignite.html?pag...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/business/20ignite.html?pagewanted=all)

Browse our open positions at <http://stepout.com/jobs>

------
tylerlarson
Paperless Post in NY and SF is hiring.

<http://paperlesspost.com/jobs>

Best job I have ever had. I'm a developer, everyone here is awesome and we are
working on interesting stuff all the time.

We have many positions open and all of them have...

20 days of paid time off per year, plus 10 holidays

Company-covered health insurance

Pre-tax health and transportation benefits

401(k)

Reimbursement and time off for professional development and conferences

Discounted membership at New York Health & Racquet Club

Happy hours, birthday parties, tech talks, and funtivities

------
rhc2104
San Francisco, CA, or REMOTE, full-time or intern

Samasource is a social enterprise that connects people living in poverty with
life-changing work opportunities via the Internet. Think of it as Mechanical
Turk as a non-profit. We're looking for a senior engineer (Ruby knowledge
preferred but optional), PM, and other positions.

<http://samasource.org/careers/>

Feel free to email me at rhc2104(at)columbia(dot)edu if you have any
questions.

------
neiljohnson
London INTERN and full time.

OpenMarket are looking for Java developers to work on mobile
messaging/payments platforms.

We offer hard problems, lots of autonomy, an engineering driven culture and
full control over product delivery from design through to deployment.

See <http://www.openmarket.com/europe/careers/roles/softdev> for more details
or contact me directly at neil.johnson //at// openmarket.com

------
jaxzin
Bristol, CT - ESPN

Come be a Build Engineer at ESPN.com with me! Build automation, deployment
workflow tools, configuration management, and developer productivity are a few
of the topics we deal with for one of the largest sites on the internet.

[http://jobs.espncareers.com/bristol/information-
technology/j...](http://jobs.espncareers.com/bristol/information-
technology/jobid2224618-build-engineer-i-jobs)

brian.r.jackson@(you can guess this part).com

------
mehuln
Flutter (YC W12) - Gesture Recognition thru Webcame (Flutter.io)

Full-time, Interns, Contract

\- Backend Engineer C++ \- Front-End Eng - JavaScript \- Backend Engineer -
Python \- Holistic Designer (Interactive Design & Visual Design Skills),
someone who wants to use design next generation of interactions and UX through
gestures.

Passion for changing the world by enabling gestures as ubiquitous interaction
layer for all devices w/ built-in webcam is a must!

Apply: jobs [at] Flutter.io

------
millerjesse
San Francisco, CA

Attachments.me is an email software company based out of the Mission in San
Francisco. We are currently 5 people and looking to add a few more this year.
We've built some incredible technology that lets us do great things with
email.

See <https://attachments.me/pages/join> for the available positions and feel
free to email me directly (jesse@attachments.me) for more info.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA

Fulltime, internships

We build fun games for brains in San Francisco. We're a small & talented team.
We hate boring. Our investors are awesome. If you are nice and want to help us
make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Looking for: mobile engineers (iOS, Android), backend engineers, UI designer,
animators, interns (engineering, marketing, art design).

<http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers/>

------
sdoowpilihp
Santa Monica, Ca

We are a well funded, new startup that is changing the way people experience
books on mobile devices. We are in need of a generalist engineer who wants to
help us build products which combine traditional books and nontraditional
interactive games. Proximity to Los Angeles is desired. We're looking for
braininess and experience, but if push comes to shove, we'll take brains over
experience!

Email careers@bentoboxinteractive.com

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

------
isaacmoshe
ACADEMIZE WANTS TO FIX EDUCATION AND WE NEED YOUR HELP.

San Francisco, CA.

Front-End Developer UX Designer UI Designer

Academize is a venture-backed startup currently taking part in one of San
Francisco's top accelerator programmes. We're a passionate team of edutech
entrepreneurs looking for talented people who share our vision to come and
join us.

If the above sounds interesting and you think you've got what it takes then
please get in touch at jobs [at] academize [dot] com.

------
mpisula
Xaxis (xaxis.com) - NYC (no REMOTE) Xaxis, part of GroupM & WPP, is looking
for programmers skilled in the following:

* Client-side programming * Server-side programming (Python and/or C++) * Mysql * Strong Unix skills * Strong presentation skills

At least 2 years working with clients required.

The role will focus on helping onboarding clients, as well as building custom
applications to help with media planning.

Feel free to reach out to me @ mike.pisula@xaxis.com for more details.

Thanks.

------
rmanalan
San Francisco and Sydney, Australia

Atlassian is looking for kickass JavaScript developers
<http://bit.ly/jsconf2012>

~~~
bartonfink
Hey, RManalan -

Does Atlassian sponsor visas into Australia?

------
imdane
San Francisco, CA

Rally.org

We're currently a team of 25 and looking for full-time:

* Developers

* Lead Mobile Developer

* Data Scientist

* Lead Operations Engineer

RALLY is a fast-growing startup in the process of transforming the online
giving space. It's our goal to combine design and technology to create
powerful products that help nonprofits raise more money - so that they can go
out and make the world a better place.

More information at <http://rally.org/corp/careers>

------
chrisdinn
mDialog - Toronto, ON

At mDialog, our product powers video delivery for some of the largest, most
well-known brands in the world and helps bring the most popular shows to
connected devices like the iPhone, iPad, Apple TV, Android, and Roku. We
partner with the most successful device manufacturers and are considered
thought leaders in the future of television broadcasting. We believe we are at
the dawn of new age in broadcasting and are the technology leaders enabling
the shift.

We're a startup looking for talented people who are excited about working with
leading edge technology in a nascent space: video streaming and advertising to
connected devices. As a member of our downtown Toronto team, you will
contribute to the core product, be involved with product strategy, contribute
to prioritizing our product roadmap and own the development of features.

We're looking for Scala/Java Developers (Scala experience a big plus), Project
Manager and Senior Technical Writer and several other positions.

Details here: <http://www.mdialog.com/careers.html>

------
devinfoley
Anoni - San Francisco, CA

Join the best developers and designers in the world.

Build systems and apps that your friends and family will use every day.

Solve difficult problems using the tools of your choice.

Work in a hacker-friendly environment with lots of perks.

We're looking for smart, talented developers who like (or would like) coding
in Python, CoffeeScript, and/or iOS to join us. If this sounds like you, send
an email to work@anoni.com and tell us about yourself.

------
moosify
Palo Alto @ moosify (www.moosify.com)

Experienced iOS Developer.

Do you think two people who are totally into house music and are residents at
local clubs would make a good match? At moosify we think chances are they do!

mobile-first (angel-funded) moosify is a fun & easy way to connect with new
people who love the same music and similar places - it's like match.com meets
spotify meets foursquare.

If interested, please mail Hans (hj@moosify.com)

------
micweiss
IXL Learning - San Mateo, CA, we're looking for all sorts of folks from
software engineers to product designers

At IXL Learning, we create fun and effective Web-based learning tools. Our IXL
product (located at IXL.com) is the world's most popular subscription-based
learning site for K-12.

You can find more details on each position and how to apply here:

<http://www.ixl.com/jobs>

------
benjesson
REMOTE: Conversion Rate Optimization (CRO) Consultant

About Us...

Conversion Rate Experts (CRE) scientifically optimizes websites to make them
more profitable, by making them more effective at converting visitors into
customers. CRE's clients include Apple, Google, Sony, BT, Vodafone, SEO Book,
and SEOmoz. Double-digit improvements are the norm.

Nine great reasons to join us...

* Work anywhere you choose. We are looking for the very best people, so we won’t be restricted by geographic location.

* Learn to be one of the world’s best conversion rate experts. We’ll reveal every secret we’ve ever discovered about growing web businesses.

* Industry-leading compensation—with even greater incentives when you “deliver the goods”.

* Prestigious clients: Lead projects for some of our great clients, like Apple, Google, Sony, Vodafone, SEOmoz and many exciting less-well-known businesses.

* Great colleagues. Our goal is to build and grow the world’s number one team of conversion rate experts. We also work with many of the world’s most respected marketers. So you’ll be in exciting and stimulating company.

* Join our private mastermind group. You’ll have access to our mastermind group in which we discuss the latest techniques we’ve developed, and the results they’ve generated.

* Opportunities to develop. You’ll be encouraged (and expected) to develop yourself. You’ll have freedom to utilize the latest technology, and to access the most advanced training programs. And you’ll have the budget to work with the best vendors in the world.

* Avoid all the nasty and boring stuff. You’ll only be required to work on the important stuff: helping our clients to grow their businesses. We’ll take care of all the admin, paperwork, negotiating, invoicing and marketing, which leaves you free to concentrate on the activities that make you money (getting results!)

* Entrepreneurial, but without risk. You will receive a combination of guaranteed payment plus performance-based bonuses. You’ll receive regular training designed to optimize your performance, your time and your income.

To learn more (or to apply online), please visit...

* <http://www.conversion-rate-experts.com/careers/>

Cheers,

Ben

------
alexsolo
San Francisco, CA

PagerDuty - <http://www.pagerduty.com>

FULLTIME

* Front-end Developer (<http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/frontend-engineer>)

* Designer

What we do:

At PagerDuty, we're building an alerting and incident tracking system that
helps IT operations groups detect and respond to high-severity issues.

We're not like the thousands of monitoring systems out on the market. In fact,
we don't do monitoring at all. Instead, we plug into existing monitoring
systems and handle the people part of the equation: alerting (via phone, SMS,
email), on-call scheduling for teams, auto-escalation of critical alerts, and
incident tracking.

Our current product helps IT ops people know about critical problems as
quickly as possible, collaborate as a team to fix problems quickly, and help
track and improve incident response performance over time. Our vision is to
expand into the event management space. This means treating data from
monitoring tools as events and intelligently filtering and correlating events
across monitoring tools in order to reduce the noise. It's like spam filtering
for events: a critical problem, such as a bad deploy, will automatically alert
the entire team via phone call, while a minor issue like a server going down
in a fleet of 20 will only generate a low-priority email alert.

Why you should work with us:

We are different than many startups out there: we charge money for a product.
Companies like Intuit, National Instruments, VMWare, Square and 37signals love
our product; that's a lot to say for a system that frequently wakes our users
up in the middle of the night. We're also fairly early stage (13 people plus a
few interns). This combination means you'll get a market-rate salary plus a
decent chunk of stock in a company that has already figured out product/market
fit.

We put a very big focus on the user experience (UI/UX), since some of our core
concepts can initially be confusing to people who don't have a lot of
experience in the operations and support realm. We want to guide people to use
best practices whenever possible. Our customers span a gamut of sizes, from
small start-ups just trying to monitor their websites to enterprise clients
like Heroku who have to monitor thousands of servers and deal with complex
infrastructural issues. As a result, our UIs have to scale and be intuitive
with a wide range of data. Simply put, we're solving problems no one else has
solved before, and we're doing so by designing clean, elegant, easy-to-use
UIs.

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@pagerduty.com.

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad (<http://gumroad.com>) - San Francisco

We believe that selling is far too difficult and we think it should be
democratized. Why isn't it as easy as sharing?!

We are well-funded by super smart (and nice!) guys like Chris Sacca, Max
Levchin, Ron Conway, and others.

Looking for: product designers, front-end engineers, and back-end engineers.

Email me if you're interested - sahil@gumroad.com

------
mprovo1
Cinemagr.am - Montreal (no remote, relocation possible)

Android Lead Dev.

We're looking for a talented developer to create the Android version of our
app. This involve a lot of challenging and interesting problems: real-time
filters, camera-shake reduction, video processing and all of that should work
on devices with limited memory. Email me directly for more info:
marc@cinemagr.am

Also, we have serious traction!

------
stevewilhelm
Palo Alto, CA, walking distance from the train station.

Euclid Elements is hiring. We are looking for Web designers and developers. If
you have a keen design sense, an impressive portfolio, or mad HTML, CSS, or
Javascript skills, drop us a line. Ping pong and randonneuring are a plus.

<http://euclidelements.com/about-us/jobs>

------
ha470
New York, NY - Fulltime Rails Engineer

Branch.com is looking for full-stack/Rails engineers and a front-end engineer
to help us make online content more collaborative and conversational.

If you appreciate novelty, have an itch to build things, and want to work with
the co-founders of Twitter, Blogger, and The Huffington Post on a weekly
basis, then shoot us an email at jobs@branch.com :)

------
nelken
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Sq.) Outbrain is a well-funded startup providing
content recommendations across a large number of publishers and blogs. We are
looking for a Research Engineer to work on our recommendation algorithms. Must
have strong Java skills, and preferably some machine learning background.
Contact us at jobs@outbrain.com

------
mdu
Benbria - Ottawa, Canada. We are looking for:

1\. node.js developer

2\. Product manager

3\. Front-end designer and developer (Dual wielding)

4\. Software coop or interns

Benbria powers notification platforms for some of the largest enterprises in
the world. You'll be working with us on our new customer engagement product.

More info at <http://www.benbria.com/company/careers>

------
FLX
Amsterdam, The Netherlands - Fulltime

We're looking for great technical support engineers in Amsterdam. Basic linux
knowledge and being passionate for customers is a requirement. Be sure that
you're resistant to loud music and a fully stocked kitchen :) Unfortunately
visa sponsors are not possible at the moment. Email me at me {att} flx {dott}
me.

------
msacca
Full Time / Part Time / Contract To Hire

San Diego, CA

Backend Node.js Developer (or proficient in Javascript - we can train)

Tiny Factory (tinyfactory.co) is looking for a Node.js developer to work on
some large scale client and internal projects. Open to full time / part time
in house (Downtown San Diego). email hello@tinyfactory.co if interested.

------
Peroni
Make it Digital, Old Street, London, UK

Permanent iOS Developer

<http://www.makeitdigital.co.uk>

Full job description & salary details can be found here:
<http://hackerjobs.co.uk/jobs/2012/3/26/ios-developer>

------
mpresh
Cloudlock.com in Waltham MA. We are a funded startup building very cool and
challenging applications on top of Google App Engine to provide security and
analytics for companies that are using Google Docs/Apps as their file sharing
platform.

Feel free to contact me directly (mike@cloudlock.com) with any questions.

------
willf
Wordnik is looking for a Machine Learning expert, especially those with an
interest and with skills in large text processing, to join the team working on
both acquisition of lexical information as well as classification and ranking
problems. You can write me directly at will@wordnik.com.

------
Peroni
Make it Digital, Old Street, London, UK.

Permanent iOS Developer

Full details & salary info here: <http://hackerjobs.co.uk/jobs/2012/3/26/ios-
developer>

If you're interested, email steve.buckley@makeitdigital.co.uk with your CV and
make sure to mention HN.

------
krupan
Salt Lake City, Utah

San Jose, CA

Superior, CO

Full-time. Fusion-io (we make some of the fastest non-volatile storage in the
world, NYSE: FIO).

Various software developer positions:

[http://fusionio.hrmdirect.com/employment/search.php?search=t...](http://fusionio.hrmdirect.com/employment/search.php?search=true&dept=8782&state=-1)

------
nrh
NYC - Spotify - Full-time

Backend: SRE, Software Engineer (Infrastructure), Software Engineer (Backend)

Primarily Python & Java, also C/C++, deployed on Debian with Puppet. Looking
for dev and ops (and devops?) with experience working at scale.

<http://spotify.com/jobs/>

------
sethbannon
Amicus is hiring developers looking to make a positive impact with their code.
Can you write CSS in your sleep, but are kept awake at night thinking about
how to direct your skills towards a more meaningful impact?

<http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

New York, NY.

------
KaperLabs
Sunnyvale, CA

Currently in Stealth Mode, we are looking for the best Frontend/Backend
WebTech engineers. If you have projects to demonstrate, send in your github
link etc to

jobs@kaperlabs.com

Requisite: Can churn in millions of lines of code in no time. Have keen
interest in Algorithms.

If you hate Manchester United, that is a plus :)

------
philco
Meeteor.com Looking for a Lead Visual Designer (Employee #1) Seattle WA, but
willing to work remotely.

More on the position here: <http://philco.thenewhive.com/meeteor-lead-
designer>

------
happyrock
Work Market (workmarket.com) - NYC (no remote!)

Java dev (MySQL, Spring), UX, UI, Designer, Product, and Operations (EC2,
Puppet).

Union Sq/Spark Capital funded.

More here: <http://www.workmarket.com/jobs> and you can apply via the site!

------
dmvaldman
Mountainview, CA

I'm applying to YC S12 as a solo founder. The project is
<http://www.quipvideo.com>. Want to join me? I'm especially looking for a
backend NodeJS + MongoDB + AWS wizard.

Contact me! dave AT quipvideo DOT com

------
krupan
San Jose, CA

Full-time

Logic Verification Manager, Fusion-io (we make some of the fastest non-
volatile storage in the world, NYSE: FIO).

[http://fusionio.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=83377&...](http://fusionio.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=83377&);

------
ruckusred
MoviePass is hiring for Customer Support (interns or full-time), as well as a
Full Stack Lead Developer/Architect (permanent). We're located in NYC, but
finding the right person is more important than their location. Send an email
to kristina@moviepass.com with contact info and any relevant information you'd
like to share.

Customer Support Agent

What You Can Expect: We have a dynamic, laid back office with other funded
startups. We believe the more fun and freedom an individual has, the more they
create and contribute, and our office shows this. You'll also get to be a part
of the early stages of a young company, knowing that you are helping provide
what could be the best customer experience ever :)

What We Expect: You LOVE talking to people, and and you're creative with ways
to delight them. You can easily handle a phone call, 3 chats, and a barrage of
emails, all while boxing up t-shirts to send out and compiling our daily
reports. You have a tremendous drive to succeed, and you like discussing
creative ideas on how to do that. You're eager to learn about the startup
world, and you've had entrepreneurial ideas of your own. You plan on staying
with us for awhile, because you love seeing projects through to the end. You
have phenomenal communication skills, written and verbal, and you tackle
problems head on.

Full Stack Lead Developer / Architect

background includes... 5+ years experience with RoR with demonstrable
experience using best practices. For example: 'separation of concerns',
'skinny controllers / fat models', 'progressive enhancement' testing
frameworks - preferably RSpec/Cucumber/Web as well as Continuous Integration
(both setup and use). Should be part of your daily workflow. Ability to plan
and develop a coherent system across various platforms - desktop, mobile,
mobile apps External API's - producing/consuming XML-based data feeds Git -
should be comfortable with not only basic usage - but more advanced features
as well - push/pull branches, gitflow, etc. HTML5 & CSS3 - best practices and
graceful degradation Javascript. Should be very comfortable with
Javascript/JQuery/Ajax Experience with payment gateways and e-commerce
solutions. Experience creating mobile sites Confident inheriting legacy code
that needs improvement. Authoritative Dev Leader, with the ability to
collaborate across departments Must have excellent communication skills - both
verbal and written, able to articulate ideas. Ability to break a job into
smaller tasks and accurately estimate time to complete overall project

…a plus: Experience deploying / managing apps on EngineYard iOS or Android
Develop experience

------
jeffwidman
PageLever (YC S11) - San Francisco - Hiring non-technical person who wants to
learn business side of a tech startup

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3778290>

------
exim
It would be great if job postings will include regions (Europe, Asia, etc...).

------
pmjoyce
Geckoboard -- London, UK -- FULLTIME

Several positions including:

Software engineers x 3

Interface Designer

Community Manager and Evangelist

More details at <http://jobs.geckoboard.com/> or ping me a mail at
paul@geckoboard.com

------
RDDavies
Simplexity (simplexity.com, wirefly.com)

UX Analyst / Developer Roles (Separate) Reston, VA

Shoot me an email, rdavies@simplexity.com. We've got an awesome culture, and
you get to work with a LOT of really smart people.

------
khuyi
HowAboutWe.com, a Brooklyn based online dating startup, is hiring Rails
developers, designers, and a display media buyer. Check out
www.howaboutwe.com/jobs

------
dogas
Seattle/Philadelphia/Remote

Web Operations Engineer (DevOps) at PipelineDeals
(<http://www.pipelinedeals.com>)

Work at a well-established small company that’s almost 6 years old,
bootstrapped, profitable, and proud! PipelineDeals LLC is looking for a full-
time Operations Engineer to join our team. You will be in charge of managing
all services running at PipelineDeals.com, from developer testbeds to the
production infrastructure that tens of thousands of customers use. We need an
individual to help build and maintain the supporting infrastructure, as well
as ensure a top-notch experience for our customers.

Environment: We use leading-edge tech for our product -- Percona MySQL 5.5,
Xtrabackup, Redis, Kiji-ruby, HAProxy, and Chef to manage it all. We are very
progressive about our technology use and are always striving to deliver the
fastest and most reloable experience for our customers. We believe strongly in
metrics, testing, continuous integration, and working fluidly and harmoniously
with our engineering and product teams. Everything we write is designed for
simplicity and maintainability. We take security very, very seriously. All our
code runs in the cloud (AWS).

You should have:

\- At least 2 years experience in a systems-related role, supporting and
maintaining multiple mission-critical *NIX servers.

\- Advanced experience in systems administration, packaging and installer
technologies.

\- Experience with Amazon EC2 and the AWS stack (we use fun stuff like S3,
ELB, ElastiCache, EBS, IAM).

\- Experience with Chef, Puppet or another configuration management system (we
use Chef).

\- Experience administering MySQL and InnoDB deployments.

\- Firm grasp of TCP/IP networking.

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills.

\- Excellent organizational skills.

\- Strong analytical and troubleshooting skills, under pressure.

\- Have opinions on the right way to do things, and are comfortable sharing
them, respectfully.

It would be great if you have any of the following:

\- Experience developing and documenting plans, policies and procedures in
support of IT security, disaster recovery, and business continuity planning.

\- Experience deploying and running build and test automation tools (we use
Buildbot, Cucumber and Jasmime).

\- Knowledge of web application server configuration (Nginx and Unicorn).

\- Familiar with source control systems such as Git.

If interested, please email Grant at grant@pipelinedeals.com.

------
joebasirico
Boston, MA

Security Innovation is hiring two roles.

A Security Engineer and a Lead Security Manager. If you eat, sleep and breathe
Software Security please apply! We've also setup a challenge website for you
to test your skills on at: <http://bit.ly/Hekjxe> (email
jobs@securityinnovation.com for hints if you get stuck).

Lead Security Manager

Our Lead Security Manager will be tasked with delivering security assessments
and managing a team of security engineers to deliver security assessments for
Security Innovation's wide array of clients; from web, embedded, desktop,
mobile and cloud based applications. This person should have some management
experience and deep technical, security experience. Their day to day tasks
include helping to scope application security projects, delivering the
projects, leading and growing a team of security engineers and helping the
local sales and marketing resources with proper messaging and understanding.
Additionally this person will be expected to lead projects and interface
directly with our clients. This person should have at least 3-5 years of
manual application penetration testing experience, deep security knowledge,
and 1-2 years of development experience.

Security Engineer

At Security Innovation Security Engineers are tasked with delivering security
assessments for our wide array of clients on an even wider array of
technologies and platforms. This person should have deep technical and
security knowledge. This person will be tasked with performing manual
Penetration Tests, Code Reviews, creating Threat Models, Design Reviews and
more. Beyond their technical skill this person should have strong written and
spoken communication skills. Additionally, this person should have 1-3 years
of manual application assessment experience, deep security experience, and
development experience would be a plus.

About Security Innovation

Security Innovation helps our clients to reduce their overall risk by
providing application security services, education and standards. We assess
the security of a wide range of applications and technologies to ensure they
properly protect their sensitive data. Security Innovation is headquartered in
Boston and has a branch office in Seattle, WA. This is an immensely
challenging and rewarding company to work for, we have built a tight knit team
of security experts who are well regarded as leaders in the field. As a reward
for being the best in the industry we provide our engineers with 10% of their
time for research, hefty hardware and research budgets, retirement,
compensation and insurance packages. Oh, and we have unlimited vacation too.

More info at: <http://bit.ly/pisNHF>

------
itay
Seattle, San Francisco, Cupertino (and other places), FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

A lot of people think Splunk must be a terrible place to work at because they
think it is an "enterprise" company. But the truth is, we have great jobs for
a lot of people.

Want to work on awesome visualizations for gigabytes and terabytes of data
daily? We got it. Want to work on building a development platform for an
extremely powerful data analysis tool? We got it. Want to help make the core
server that powers our extremely fast indexing and performance better? We got
it.

For example, my project for the past couple of months has been to develop our
new Node.js/Browser SDK, including pulling some of our propietary UI
components and sharing them with the world. We also do a lot of work with
customers to best help them use Splunk. One of the projects I was involved in
included analyzing social data using Splunk (like Twitter/Foursquare).

Whether it's UI, core systems engineering, dev platform or anything in
between, we likely have something for you. I personally work on the
development platform in the Seattle office, but I'm happy to answer questions
about anything. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my profile), or comment
here.

I wanted to highlight a few specific positions we're looking for:

* Dev. Platform Software Engineer: This is the team I work on. We strongly believe that there is a use for Splunk outside of logging, and we're enabling the usage of the technology for dealing with large quantities of data, whether it's for social network analysis, cloud management or anything in between. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-> CAAAGK3?jvi=oHkCVfwi

* Cloud Software Engineer: we're developing the next stage of our product, which is a hosted version of Splunk in the cloud, with all the benefits you'd expect (like automatic elastic scaling). Come help us make this a reality: <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=o4U8VfwL>

* Hadoop Software Engineer: Usage of Hadoop is exploding to do batch-oriented processing on massive quantities of data. We think there is a lot of value to be had by combining the power of Splunk and Hadoop, and we're developing solutions to make this possible. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oqCaWfwS>

* Software Engineer in Test: Splunk is a complex machine, deployed in a distributed manner, many times being used for different things. Our testing team is top notch, and helps us deliver quality releases. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=o5ZvVfwe>

* Windows QA Engineer: Splunk is putting a lot of effort into making Splunk & Windows to be a match made in heaven. We need people to help us make sure we're getting everything quite, because details matter. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oLpdWfw3>

* Server Sustaining Engineer: Splunk is a very customer-focused company, and it's important that customers are happy with the products. The sustaining team is in charge of making sure that after major releases, we can keep customers happy for a long time. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=obAdWfwE>

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 1.1 million registered users, and over 3.5 million
monthly unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 4,500
papers are added to the platform each day, and over 3,000 academics join each
day.

We need talented engineers to come and help us accelerate the world's
research. We believe that there is a chance to make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 10 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ building new features (a conference feature, a discussion feature for
papers)

★ enhancing existing features (News Feed, Profile page, paper upload tools)

★ building back-end infrastructure to scale the site

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
windsurfer
Any Canadians?

------
pabloest
San Francisco, CA

Meraki - <http://www.meraki.com>

Meraki is the leader in cloud networking and we have over 18,000 customer
networks around the world. You can see a sample of customers who rely on
Meraki at: <http://www.meraki.com/customers>. We were funded by Sequoia and
Google, and are based in the Mission district of San Francisco - yes, it's
sunny here!

Our cloud infrastructure has been developed from the ground up, and we pride
ourselves in its reliability, resilience, and performance (we have a 99.99%
uptime SLA). Our wireless access points and routers make network management
simple, and our relentless focus on user experience delights our customers.

We’re looking to hire in San Francisco and we have a few positions open in
London as noted.

// Engineering

On the front-end, distributed web application lets network administrators
quickly sift through historical data, perform diagnostics, and navigate a huge
space of possible network configurations through an intuitive interface. Our
multi-site, hosted backend system provides services thousands of networks and
millions of client devices. Your work will be widely deployed and used by
millions of people, and you’ll be able to collect an incredible amount of data
about how your code is performing. Our team is small enough that you will work
on problems core to our business.

* Front-end: sharp and creative UI engineers who love to work with Javascript, CSS, and Ruby on Rails. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#frontendengineer>

* Back-End Systems: familiarity with C++, Ruby or Python, an understanding of databases, and especially experience running a live service or building production systems. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#backendsystemsengineer>

* Firmware: fluent in C, some device driver experience, with a love for building new products and things like bringing up new platforms. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#firmwareengineer>

// Marketing

* Technical Marketing Manager: excellent analytical and communication skills, a solid technical background, and the skill to tackle a wide variety of activities, such as launching new products, providing technical education to customers and partners, building collateral and competitive positioning to assist Meraki's rapidly growing sales team, and more. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#technicalmarketingmanager>

* Frontend Developer: expert level command of HTML and CSS with strong Javascript skills, knowledge of a scripting language, familiarity with back-end application concepts and a strong design aesthetic. (B.S. degree in computer science or equivalent) <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#frontenddeveloper>

// Support

* Technical Support Engineer: sharp, energetic, technical support engineer who can work closely with many groups within the company, including engineering, to diagnose and resolve critical escalated issues, identify, reproduce, and document bugs. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#technicalsupportengineer>

// Sales

We have many openings for sales positions, including inside sales, regional
sales, sales engineers, and strategic sales.

Interested? Feel free to get in touch with me: pablo@meraki.com

------
Peek
Peek (www.peek.ly) - Manhattan, NY (interns, part-time, full-time, H1B
welcome)

Peek wants to make the Internet and data available globally via mobile
devices. We want people in the most remote regions of the world to obtain $50
or even $25 devices to communicate and collect the data they need. This means
that we need to make software that is affordable and uses as little data as
possible. But is still incredibly powerful! It's a big challenge.

At Peek we are looking for software engineers who have a passion for the
startup environment, and who want to develop skills on new and emerging
technology while learn more about what it takes to start a successful company.

What we're looking for?

1\. You love to create. You will code and build mobile apps on the hottest
mobile platform in the world (and it's not iOS or Android... hmmm), it's an
SDK used in 40% of the phones in the global market (and growing 50% year over
year). You'll also work on our cloud systems, hosted in Amazon AWS and learn
all about mobile to cloud applications, and handling scale on the order of
millions of clients. We use C/C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Javascript (including
node.js), and many others.

2\. You are eager to do it all and make an impact: product and feature
planning, development, project management and of course, testing (we all do
it!)

3\. You are "smart and gets things done" (and can name the guy who coined that
phrase)

4\. You want to be part of a startup - this means a very small organization
with a flat hierarchy where you can communicate freely and openly.

What's in it for you?

1\. A very competitive salary, great health care (incl. vision and dental),
stock options, group events (like ping pong nights) and a great working
environment in Manhattan, New York.

2\. The opportunity to work on every aspect of a mobile operation, including
embedded (C/C++), back-end (Java, node.js), cloud systems (EC2), and more.
You'll get a chance to work on all of these systems, not just one or two.

3\. Our founders, who have raised over $100m in capital in their careers, will
show you the start-up ropes, do sessions with you, and introduce you to folks
in the startup community - entrepreneurs, VCs, etc. And when you want to start
your next big startup, we'll be there to help you out.

Peek launched nation-wide in the US, in late 2008. Since then we’ve launched
successfully across Europe and in India, and picked up many awards along the
way including Time's Gadget of the Year, Wired Product of the Year, and GSMA
nomination for Best Cloud Technology. Peek is backed by top-tier venture
capital firms RRE Ventures and L Capital, and led by the founder of Virgin
Mobile USA (IPO 2007; acquired by Sprint).

Send us an email to jobs@peek.ly

------
archonsystems
We're a fast-paced, creative, software startup team working on an exciting new
web app (tell you more about that in person).

Unlike most startups that starts with nothing, we're proven and profitable. We
have already developed a product, inFlow Inventory, for small businesses
that's #1 in its class with 300,000+ installs in 60 countries. But the new
product that we are making is even more exciting!

We're looking for world-class talents to join us, kick ass, and have fun here
in beautiful Toronto, Canada.

Check us out at <http://www.archonsystems.com>!

Some of our job benefits:

* top market salary: our target is better than 75% of comparable companies

* stock options

* work from home at least 2 days a week ; flexible office hours

* all-expenses-paid conferences

* 50% subsidized gym memberships and school courses

* top-notch computers ; beautiful office ; awesome people to work with

* make a difference: you'll be the first 10 members of a rapidly growing startup

A sample of our other members background:

* ex Googler @ Silicon Valley who previously graduated #1 in U Waterloo math faculty

* ex developer and designer for Mozilla (organization that made Firefox)

* ex lead developer of another web 2.0 company

* ex marketer who won international marketing competition twice, beating out Fortune 500 companies

* and other great people!

===============================================

WEB APPLICATION DEVELOPER @ Toronto (rails with backbone)

===============================================

As our Web Developer, you will be working on our new Secret Stealth Project.
You will be responsible for programming in an entire feature from front-end to
back-end. You will also focus on getting the usability and look & feel _right_
in order for our users to have the best experience possible.

You should have:

* Ability to complete an entire feature from HTML/CSS/JS to RoR to SQL

* Care deeply about UI (both usability and look & feel)

* Serious skills with HTML / CSS / Javascript

* Hands-on experience with Ruby on Rails and SQL

* 1+ year of software development experience

* Bachelor degree or higher

Nice to have (but not necessary):

* HTML5, SCSS

* jQuery, jQUI, Backbone, CoffeeScript

* MySQL

* web/graphic design

Other stuff we'd be happy to hear about:

* Experience with business systems (accounting, inventory, CRM, etc.)

* Experience designing and building web applications (not just websites)

* Experience with social media (blogging, Twitter, hardcore Facebooking)

* Open-source or recreational coding projects

Email us your resume at jobs@archonsystems.com!

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area) also possibly SF Bay area or other cities,
but most jobs are in Santa Monica.

TRUECar - Put simply, TrueCar shows consumers how much people actually paid
for a particular new car in their area, then guide them to dealers we've
certified. We bring transparency to auto pricing and so far we are getting a
solid piece of a huge market.

* Java - We are looking for talented Java architects to design and build the technology used to power our production websites, APIs, widgets, and internal tools. This is a chance for you to join a growing company and build something that's going to need to scale to support millions of users/visitors and provide them with all kinds of data.

* Data Analyst - Will work on data management and ensure robust pipelines implemented for a diverse range of analytical products. You will be utilizing the latest technologies to solve challenging problems and create innovative applications from the ground up.

* Data Warehouse Developer - We are looking for a super smart and detail-oriented SQL Database Developer who will support the ETL and Data Modeling processes which feed our data warehouse and MicroStrategy environment.

* Senior Designer - Works closely with the Creative Director, VP Product, and Chief Product Officer to provide high-level front-end design in the development of key TrueCar products. This position rapidly visualizes information presentation for the web (and portable devices) and turns that vision into static/functional prototypes. The Designer serves as a member of core product team supporting front-end developers and product owners.

* Senior Linux Systems Engineer - Will be involved from the design stage through production troubleshooting, from DNS to networking to application behavior and ultimately responsible for making sure our production systems are reliable and perform well.

* Statistician/Data Mining Specialist - Masters or Ph.D. in Statistics, Econometrics, Operations Research, Data Mining, or Biostatistics who will work on a wide range of projects from transaction price modeling, forecasting, to multivariate testing and marketing analytics, utilize the latest technologies to solve challenging problems, create innovative applications from the ground up and understand exactly what it takes to create a reliable Web experience for our customers.

* Software QA Engineer - We need a well-rounded QA Engineer. This person will design and execute tests for web services and applications and then help us automate those cases.

We've also got non-technical positions for a Director of Customer Relations
(in Austin, TX), Area Sales Managers in multiple cities, and a Senior
Accountant.

As I mentioned, we just hired an excellent front-end developer from the "Who's
Hiring" thread a couple months back. He's loving it here as much as I am.

Many of the tech team is an open workspace that has a view of the ocean
(<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>), and all the Santa Monica offices
are blocks from the beach. They have great benefits, amazing team solving hard
problems and a company that's well-funded and earning revenue.

If you're interested, send me your resume. My email is in my profile.

